# [Installation]comment connaitre mon matériel(résolu)

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

Le titre de mon sujet peut paraitre très simpliste mais se fier hâtivement à cette première impression c'est ignorer que je souhaitais tout faire dans les règles de l'art. D'emblée, pour ne pas vous outrés avec des questions qui pourraient vous paraitre idiotes sachez que je viens tout droit d'Ubuntu, c'est une distribution sur laquelle je comptais que le temps de la transition, maintenant que c'est chose faite, que j'ai assimiler suffisamment le useland GNU et les principaux concepts sous POSIX, j'aimerais enfin utiliser une « vraie » distribution.

À cet effet, j'avais déjà tenter une installation de Gentoo il y'a un an, alors que j'étais pourtant en pleine période de révision pour le Baccalauréat mais j'ai été heurté à une certaine hostilité des membres d'un salon IRC dédié à Gentoo, mes questions ont du leur paraitre si « évidente » que l'on ne m'a que très modérément aiguillé… Et pourtant, j'ignore réellement certaines chose, d'où ce sujet et le préambule que vous venez de lire.

Cela étant, lors de ma dernière tentative d'installation de Gentoo, alors que je suivais scrupuleusement les recommandation du handbook, je n'ai pas pu utiliser de manière optimale les instruments que fournissait le disque d'installation, en particulier compte au type de tel ou tel composant. Afin de parer à ce désagrément, je voulais donc savoir, de quel manière pourrais-je me procurer toutes les informations nécessaires avant de reprendre l'installation de Gentoo. J'entends par la, comment pourrais-je connaitre le type/marque/modèle qui me sera demandé pour le processeur, la carte mère, le DD (?), la RAM (aussi ?) etc (je n'ai pas de carte graphique en dehors du contrôleur graphique intégré au processeur, j'espère que j'utilise les bon termes) ?

D'autre part, considérant à quel point la démarche peut être fastidieuse manuellement, pour éviter d'avoir à la réitérée, j'imagine qu'il est possible de scripter tout ça. Y a-t-il, à cet égard, une obligation de m'y prendre dés la première installation ?

Enfin, le programme emerge fait-t-il un log de tous les… (je sens que je vais me faire incendier) « paquets » installés au fur et à mesure ? Sinon, comme j'ai besoin de cette fonctionnalité à des fins de sauvegarde (pour réinstaller le système en cas de pépin), est-il possible de l'introduire par un script quelconque et dans ce cas comment ?

Voila, c'était à peut prés tout,

j'espère avoir été précis et concis et vous remerci par anticipation de vos réponses,

Un Debianeur repenti,Last edited by Napoleon on Sun Nov 28, 2010 3:16 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

Hum bien connaitre ton materiel et suivre le handbook, c'est tout...

ah j'oubliais: éviter de te retrouver en exile à Saint Hélène. (ils ont le net là bas?)

----------

## barul

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Le titre de mon sujet peut paraitre très simpliste mais se fier hâtivement à cette première impression c'est ignorer que je souhaitais tout faire dans les règles de l'art. D'emblée, pour ne pas vous outrés avec des questions qui pourraient vous paraitre idiotes sachez que je viens tout droit d'Ubuntu, c'est une distribution sur laquelle je comptais que le temps de la transition, maintenant que c'est chose faite, que j'ai assimiler suffisamment le useland GNU et les principaux concepts sous POSIX, j'aimerais enfin utiliser une « vraie » distribution.
> 
> À cet effet, j'avais déjà tenter une installation de Gentoo il y'a un an, alors que j'étais pourtant en pleine période de révision pour le Baccalauréat mais j'ai été heurté à une certaine hostilité des membres d'un salon IRC dédié à Gentoo, mes questions ont du leur paraitre si « évidente » que l'on ne m'a que très modérément aiguillé… Et pourtant, j'ignore réellement certaines chose, d'où ce sujet et le préambule que vous venez de lire.

 

Faut pas en vouloir, la majorité des choses sont écrites dans le manuel, dans la doc, ou bien sur Internet en peu de recherches, on devient comme ça au fil du temps  :Razz: 

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Cela étant, lors de ma dernière tentative d'installation de Gentoo, alors que je suivais scrupuleusement les recommandation du handbook, je n'ai pas pu utiliser de manière optimale les instruments que fournissait le disque d'installation, en particulier compte au type de tel ou tel composant. Afin de parer à ce désagrément, je voulais donc savoir, de quel manière pourrais-je me procurer toutes les informations nécessaires avant de reprendre l'installation de Gentoo. J'entends par la, comment pourrais-je connaitre le type/marque/modèle qui me sera demandé pour le processeur, la carte mère, le DD (?), la RAM (aussi ?) etc (je n'ai pas de carte graphique en dehors du contrôleur graphique intégré au processeur, j'espère que j'utilise les bon termes) ?

 

Le processeur, c'est pas très dur : AMD ou Intel. la carte mère ce doit pas être très dur à savoir, mais en général les composants comme ceux "intégrés" sont assez génériques, le support est générique dans le kernel. Idem pour la RAM et le disque dur, sauf pour le dernier dans le cas d'optimisations très personnelles, rien à savoir de spécial. Je pense plutôt que la puce graphique est sur la carte mère et non sur le processeur.

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> D'autre part, considérant à quel point la démarche peut être fastidieuse manuellement, pour éviter d'avoir à la réitérée, j'imagine qu'il est possible de scripter tout ça. Y a-t-il, à cet égard, une obligation de m'y prendre dés la première installation ?

 

Je ne vois pas vraiment de quel style de script tu veux parler, les commandes sont toujours plus utiles et plus vite apprises lorsque on les tape à chaque fois.

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Enfin, le programme emerge fait-t-il un log de tous les… (je sens que je vais me faire incendier) « paquets » installés au fur et à mesure ? Sinon, comme j'ai besoin de cette fonctionnalité à des fins de sauvegarde (pour réinstaller le système en cas de pépin), est-il possible de l'introduire par un script quelconque et dans ce cas comment ?

 

Pour ces logs, ça se passe dans le fichier /var/log/emerge.log  :Smile: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Hum bien connaitre ton materiel et suivre le handbook, c'est tout...

 Justement, que puis-je faire pour me renseigner sur mon matériel ?

----------

## Napoleon

Bonjour Cr0k et merci pour tes réponses !

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Faut pas en vouloir, la majorité des choses sont écrites dans le manuel, dans la doc, ou bien sur Internet en peu de recherches, on devient comme ça au fil du temps 

 Ce handbook que j'ai suivi le plus scrupuleusement du monde  :Razz:  Si scrupuleusement que ce sujet a pour but de rassembler au préalable les informations qui m'y seront utiles.

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le processeur, c'est pas très dur : AMD ou Intel. la carte mère ce doit pas être très dur à savoir, mais en général les composants comme ceux "intégrés" sont assez génériques, le support est générique dans le kernel. Idem pour la RAM et le disque dur, sauf pour le dernier dans le cas d'optimisations très personnelles, rien à savoir de spécial. Je pense plutôt que la puce graphique est sur la carte mère et non sur le processeur.

 

Hmm, c'est là où je suis largué, je n'ai qu'une connaissance minimum du matériel et pour le coup, affin de savoir si c'est AMD ou Inet, dois-je taper une commande qui me dit ce que c'est ou alors j'ouvre mon boitier et je lis l'inscription ? Et puis, mes souvenirs de gentoo sont anciens je l'avoue mais lors de l'instatllation, si je ne veux pas passer par les pilotes "génériques", je dois aussi étre plus précis compte au modèle non ? en ce cas, comment connaitre le modèle (par le softwar, ou en ouvrant le boitier) ?

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Je ne vois pas vraiment de quel style de script tu veux parler, les commandes sont toujours plus utiles et plus vite apprises lorsque on les tape à chaque fois.

 

En fait, je cherche à faire un script d'installation automatisé pour ma configuration matérielle, une fois que j'ai fais mes choix compte au mode de partitionnement, aux différents outils que j'ai renseigner les différents types de composants de mon ordi etc

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Pour ces logs, ça se passe dans le fichier /var/log/emerge.log 

 Impéc !

P.S.: Je vous avais prévenu que j'étais noob en matos !

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Hum bien connaitre ton materiel et suivre le handbook, c'est tout... Justement, que puis-je faire pour me renseigner sur mon matériel ?

 

Tu as la chance d'avoir déjà une ubuntu, donc si ton matériel est à 100% fonctionnel, tu notes les drivers chargés (la commande lshw permet de faciliter le boulot grandement).

Logiquement, tout ce qu'il est bon de  savoir se trouve dans /log/dmesg (nom du drivers et ce qu'il reconnait).

Une fois que tu as cette liste de drivers (modules noyau ou *ahem*, modules externes proprios), ya plus qu'à  :Smile: 

Tu as toujours la méthode genkernel pour reporter à plus tard le fait de faire ton noyau sur mesure, mais c'est toujours très intructifs (optimisatioooonn, gooooo!)  :Smile: 

----------

## Zoboulo

Hello,

Pour en savoir plus sur ton materiel, rien de plus simple : tu boot sois sur ta ubuntu, sois sur un sysrescuecd (http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page), et tu tapes :

```
lshw
```

 qui te donnera un max d'infos sur ton materiel,

Ou encore

 *Quote:*   

> lspci

  ou (plus bavard) *Quote:*   

> lspci -v

  ou (encore plus bavard) *Quote:*   

> lspci -vv

  qui te donnera pas mal d'infos aussi

et surtout 

```
lspci -k
```

 qui te dira quel module du noyau est actuellement utilisé pour chaque périphérique, afin de t'aider à concevoir ton noyau sur mesure : tu peux faire le pari que sur ubuntu ou sysrescuecd, si ton matos est relativement classique, le bon module sera trouvé et chargé, tu n'as donc qu'à noter sur un bout de papier le nom des modules utilisés et à les activer dans le noyau de ta gentoo.

Enfin tu peux aussi utiliser cet utilitaire en ligne : http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ (tu copie-colle le résultat de la commande lspci -n et ça te liste les modules dont tu as probablement besoin).

Avec tout ça tu devrais trouver ton bonheur, si tu galères reviens poser des questions !

Bonne chance !

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *Zoboulo wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Pour en savoir plus sur ton materiel, rien de plus simple : tu boot sois sur ta ubuntu, sois sur un sysrescuecd (http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page), et tu tapes :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Merci c'était bien ce genre d'astuce dont j'étais en quette, je m'y colle de suite

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci 

 

Très certainement, au passage je m'en excuse, en me contentant de lire les règles du forum présentées à l'inscription je ne savais pas qu'il y'avait une nomenclature particulière pour les titres de sujets.

----------

## Napoleon

après une longue absence j'ai enfin pu démarrer l'ordinateur concerné et y récupéré tout ce dont j'avais besoin à savoir :

le rendu de lshw :

```
operateurnoir

    description: Desktop Computer

    product: System Product Name

    vendor: System manufacturer

    version: System Version

    serial: System Serial Number

    width: 32 bits

    capabilities: smbios-2.4 dmi-2.4 smp-1.1 smp

    configuration: boot=normal chassis=desktop cpus=2 uuid=20312FEF-FBAF-DD11-BA52-002354CB609B

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: P5SD2-VM

       vendor: ASUSTeK Computer INC.

       physical id: 0

       version: Rev x.xx

       serial: MT708BK01601297

       slot: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: American Megatrends Inc.

          physical id: 0

          version: 0511 (09/28/2008)

          size: 64KiB

          capacity: 448KiB

          capabilities: isa pci pnp apm upgrade shadowing escd cdboot bootselect socketedrom edd int13floppy1200 int13floppy720 int13floppy2880 int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer int10video acpi usb agp ls120boot zipboot biosbootspecification

     *-cpu:0

          description: CPU

          product: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2200  @ 2.20GHz

          vendor: Intel Corp.

          physical id: 4

          bus info: cpu@0

          version: 6.15.13

          serial: 0000-06FD-0000-0000-0000-0000

          slot: LGA 775

          size: 2200MHz

          capacity: 3800MHz

          width: 64 bits

          clock: 200MHz

          capabilities: boot fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx x86-64 constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm cpufreq

          configuration: id=1

        *-cache:0

             description: L1 cache

             physical id: 5

             slot: L1-Cache

             size: 64KiB

             capacity: 64KiB

             capabilities: internal write-back data

        *-cache:1

             description: L2 cache

             physical id: 6

             slot: L2-Cache

             size: 1MiB

             capacity: 1MiB

             capabilities: internal write-back instruction

        *-logicalcpu:0

             description: Logical CPU

             physical id: 1.1

             width: 64 bits

             capabilities: logical

        *-logicalcpu:1

             description: Logical CPU

             physical id: 1.2

             width: 64 bits

             capabilities: logical

     *-memory

          description: System Memory

          physical id: 2d

          slot: System board or motherboard

          size: 2GiB

        *-bank:0

             description: DIMM DDR2 Synchronous 333 MHz (3.0 ns)

             product: PartNum0

             vendor: Manufacturer0

             physical id: 0

             serial: SerNum0

             slot: DIMM0

             size: 2GiB

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 333MHz (3.0ns)

        *-bank:1

             description: DIMM DDR2 [empty]

             product: PartNum1

             vendor: Manufacturer1

             physical id: 1

             serial: SerNum1

             slot: DIMM1

     *-cpu:1

          physical id: 1

          bus info: cpu@1

          version: 6.15.13

          serial: 0000-06FD-0000-0000-0000-0000

          size: 1200MHz

          capacity: 1200MHz

          capabilities: ht cpufreq

          configuration: id=1

        *-logicalcpu:0

             description: Logical CPU

             physical id: 1.1

             capabilities: logical

        *-logicalcpu:1

             description: Logical CPU

             physical id: 1.2

             capabilities: logical

     *-pci

          description: Host bridge

          product: 671MX

          vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]

          physical id: 100

          bus info: pci@0000:00:00.0

          version: 00

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 33MHz

          configuration: driver=agpgart-sis latency=64

          resources: irq:0 memory:f0000000-f7ffffff

        *-pci:0

             description: PCI bridge

             product: SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)

             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]

             physical id: 1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master

             resources: ioport:e000(size=4096) memory:feb00000-febfffff memory:d0000000-dfffffff

           *-display UNCLAIMED

                description: VGA compatible controller

                product: 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter

                vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0

                version: 10

                width: 32 bits

                clock: 66MHz

                capabilities: pm agp agp-3.0 vga_controller cap_list

                configuration: latency=0

                resources: memory:d0000000-dfffffff memory:febe0000-febfffff ioport:ec00(size=128)

        *-isa

             description: ISA bridge

             product: SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO]

             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]

             physical id: 2

             bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0

             version: 01

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master

             configuration: latency=0

        *-ide:0

             description: IDE interface

             product: 5513 [IDE]

             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]

             physical id: 2.5

             bus info: pci@0000:00:02.5

             version: 01

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ide pm bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pata_sis latency=128

             resources: irq:0 ioport:1f0(size=8) ioport:3f6 ioport:170(size=8) ioport:376 ioport:fff0(size=16)

        *-usb:0

             description: USB Controller

             product: USB 1.1 Controller

             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]

             physical id: 3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:03.0

             version: 0f

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ohci bus_master

             configuration: driver=ohci_hcd latency=64 maxlatency=80

             resources: irq:20 memory:feaff000-feafffff

        *-usb:1

             description: USB Controller

             product: USB 1.1 Controller

             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]

             physical id: 3.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:03.1

             version: 0f

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ohci bus_master

             configuration: driver=ohci_hcd latency=64 maxlatency=80

             resources: irq:21 memory:feafe000-feafefff

        *-usb:2

             description: USB Controller

             product: USB 2.0 Controller

             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]

             physical id: 3.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:03.3

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd latency=64 maxlatency=80

             resources: irq:22 memory:feafd000-feafdfff

        *-network

             description: Ethernet interface

             product: 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter

             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]

             physical id: 4

             bus info: pci@0000:00:04.0

             logical name: eth0

             version: 02

             serial: 00:23:54:cb:60:9b

             size: 100MB/s

             capacity: 100MB/s

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation

             configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=sis190 driverversion=1.4 duplex=full ip=192.168.1.2 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=MII speed=100MB/s

             resources: irq:19 memory:feafcc00-feafcc7f ioport:dc00(size=128)

        *-ide:1

             description: IDE interface

             product: SATA Controller / IDE mode

             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]

             physical id: 5

             bus info: pci@0000:00:05.0

             logical name: scsi3

             logical name: scsi4

             version: 03

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ide pm bus_master cap_list emulated

             configuration: driver=sata_sis latency=64

             resources: irq:17 ioport:d800(size=8) ioport:d400(size=4) ioport:d000(size=8) ioport:cc00(size=4) ioport:c800(size=16) ioport:c400(size=128)

           *-disk

                description: ATA Disk

                product: Hitachi HDP72502

                vendor: Hitachi

                physical id: 0

                bus info: scsi@3:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/sda

                version: GM2O

                serial: GEK234RBUZESRA

                size: 232GiB (250GB)

                capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos

                configuration: ansiversion=5 signature=17e717e6

              *-volume:0

                   description: Linux swap volume

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: scsi@3:0.0.0,1

                   logical name: /dev/sda1

                   version: 1

                   serial: f3bb8ebf-7d9c-4811-a528-791dff34b34b

                   size: 142GiB

                   capacity: 142GiB

                   capabilities: primary extended partitioned partitioned:extended swap initialized

                   configuration: filesystem=swap pagesize=53689

                 *-logicalvolume:0

                      description: Linux filesystem partition

                      physical id: 5

                      logical name: /dev/sda5

                      logical name: /home

                      capacity: 55GiB

                      configuration: mount.fstype=ext3 mount.options=rw,relatime,errors=continue,commit=5,barrier=0,data=ordered state=mounted

                 *-logicalvolume:1

                      description: Linux filesystem partition

                      physical id: 6

                      logical name: /dev/sda6

                      logical name: /mnt/Bibliotheque

                      capacity: 86GiB

                      configuration: mount.fstype=ext3 mount.options=rw,noatime,errors=continue,commit=5,barrier=0,data=ordered state=mounted

              *-volume:1

                   description: Linux swap volume

                   physical id: 2

                   bus info: scsi@3:0.0.0,2

                   logical name: /dev/sda2

                   version: 1

                   serial: b475afe9-af4f-409e-92b8-b6098e79bacc

                   size: 16GiB

                   capacity: 16GiB

                   capabilities: primary nofs swap initialized

                   configuration: filesystem=swap pagesize=4096

              *-volume:2

                   description: Linux filesystem partition

                   physical id: 3

                   bus info: scsi@3:0.0.0,3

                   logical name: /dev/sda3

                   logical name: /

                   capacity: 35GiB

                   capabilities: primary

                   configuration: mount.fstype=jfs mount.options=rw,relatime state=mounted

           *-cdrom

                description: DVD-RAM writer

                product: DVDRAM GH20NS10

                vendor: HL-DT-ST

                physical id: 1

                bus info: scsi@4:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/cdrom

                logical name: /dev/cdrw

                logical name: /dev/dvd

                logical name: /dev/dvdrw

                logical name: /dev/scd0

                logical name: /dev/sr0

                version: EL00

                capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

                configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc

        *-pci:1

             description: PCI bridge

             product: PCI-to-PCI bridge

             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]

             physical id: 6

             bus info: pci@0000:00:06.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci msi pciexpress pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:40

        *-pci:2

             description: PCI bridge

             product: PCI-to-PCI bridge

             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]

             physical id: 7

             bus info: pci@0000:00:07.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci msi pciexpress pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:41

        *-multimedia

             description: Audio device

             product: Azalia Audio Controller

             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]

             physical id: f

             bus info: pci@0000:00:0f.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0 maxlatency=11 mingnt=52

             resources: irq:18 memory:feaf4000-feaf7fff

        *-pci:3

             description: PCI bridge

             product: PCI-to-PCI bridge

             vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]

             physical id: 1f

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.0

             version: 00

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport

             resources: irq:42

     *-scsi

          physical id: 2

          bus info: usb@1:1

          logical name: scsi2

          capabilities: emulated scsi-host

          configuration: driver=usb-storage

        *-disk

             description: SCSI Disk

             physical id: 0.0.0

             bus info: scsi@2:0.0.0

             logical name: /dev/sdb

  *-network DISABLED

       description: Ethernet interface

       physical id: 1

       logical name: vboxnet0

       serial: 0a:00:27:00:00:00

       capabilities: ethernet physical

       configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes
```

Le rendu de lspci -k

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 671MX

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82c9

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-sis

   Kernel modules: sis-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 01)

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 825e

   Kernel driver in use: pata_sis

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 825e

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 825e

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 825e

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 825e

   Kernel driver in use: sis190

   Kernel modules: sis190

00:05.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SATA Controller / IDE mode (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 825e

   Kernel driver in use: sata_sis

   Kernel modules: sata_sis

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8290

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1f.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82c9
```

le rendu de lspci -n :

```
00:00.0 0600: 1039:0671

00:01.0 0604: 1039:0003

00:02.0 0601: 1039:0968 (rev 01)

00:02.5 0101: 1039:5513 (rev 01)

00:03.0 0c03: 1039:7001 (rev 0f)

00:03.1 0c03: 1039:7001 (rev 0f)

00:03.3 0c03: 1039:7002

00:04.0 0200: 1039:0191 (rev 02)

00:05.0 0101: 1039:1183 (rev 03)

00:06.0 0604: 1039:000a

00:07.0 0604: 1039:000a

00:0f.0 0403: 1039:7502

00:1f.0 0604: 1039:0004

01:00.0 0300: 1039:6351 (rev 10)
```

et enfin celui de lspci -vv :

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 671MX

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82c9

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64

   Region 0: Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128M]

   Capabilities: [c0] AGP version 3.5

      Status: RQ=32 Iso- ArqSz=2 Cal=3 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW+ AGP3+ Rate=x4,x8

      Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-sis

   Kernel modules: sis-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: feb00000-febfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-dfffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz+ FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity+ SERR+ NoISA- VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 01)

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 825e

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 128

   Region 0: I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   Region 2: I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   Region 4: I/O ports at fff0 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [58] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: pata_sis

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 825e

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64 (20000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20

   Region 0: Memory at feaff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 825e

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64 (20000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 21

   Region 0: Memory at feafe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 825e

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64 (20000ns max), Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 22

   Region 0: Memory at feafd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 825e

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

   Region 0: Memory at feafcc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

   Region 1: I/O ports at dc00 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: sis190

   Kernel modules: sis190

00:05.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SATA Controller / IDE mode (rev 03) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 825e

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17

   Region 0: I/O ports at d800 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at d400 [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at d000 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at cc00 [size=4]

   Region 4: I/O ports at c800 [size=16]

   Region 5: I/O ports at c400 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [58] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: sata_sis

   Kernel modules: sata_sis

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity+ SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Device 0004

   Capabilities: [c0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 4129

   Capabilities: [d0] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag+ RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <2us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surprise-

         Slot #0, PowerLimit 0.000W; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd Off, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [f4] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity+ SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Device 0004

   Capabilities: [c0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

      Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 4141

   Capabilities: [d0] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag+ RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <2us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surprise-

         Slot #0, PowerLimit 0.000W; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd Off, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [f4] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8290

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0 (13000ns min, 2750ns max)

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

   Region 0: Memory at feaf4000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1f.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity+ SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [d0] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag+ RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <2us

         ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x0, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surprise-

         Slot #0, PowerLimit 75.000W; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd Off, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

      Address: fee0300c  Data: 4149

   Capabilities: [f4] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [70] Subsystem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82c9

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

   BIST result: 00

   Region 0: Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Region 1: Memory at febe0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   Region 2: I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] AGP version 3.0

      Status: RQ=256 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW- AGP3+ Rate=x4,x8

      Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

```

comment identifier dans tout ce bazar les réponses aux questions que j'aurais dans l'installation de Gentoo ?[/quote]

----------

## Napoleon

(ignorant le moyen de supprimer un post, je me contente d'effacer le contenu de ce post doublon)Last edited by Napoleon on Thu Nov 11, 2010 11:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu surestimes la difficulté à configurer le noyau Linux. Pour te donner une idée, cette annexe décrit les options de Linux 2.6.20... c'est à dire une version qui va bientôt avoir quatre ans (ça ne nous rajeunit pas tout ça !  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  ). La plupart des choix sont des réponses oui/non. Tu ne vas pas les passer en revue un par un ! La règle est : "quand on ne sait pas, on prend la valeur par défaut !". Mais si tu es joueur, tu peux tenter un "make randconfig".  :Laughing:  (oui, ça existe et oui ça ne sert à rien mais c'est drôle).

Je te préviens d'une erreur classique : tout ce qui est nécessaire au démarrage doit être compilé en dur (pas en module !). Donc si le disque fonctionne en IDE, IDE doit être en dur; si le système de fichiers de la partition / est en ext4, ext4 doit être en dur; etc. De toute manière, le manuel Gentoo t'avertit de ce piège. Tu ne feras pas tout bon du premier coup (est-ce vraiment indispensable d'avoir le framebuffer dès la première installation ?) mais du moment que le noyau que tu as compilé démarre, tu peux toujours y revenir par la suite pour tester telle ou telle option (ATTENTION : sans supprimer l'ancien noyau, ton un garde fou !)

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Va jeter un oeil sur http://www.kernel-seeds.org/

Il a des kernels prêts, auxquels tu ajoutes les modules spécifiés par http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu surestimes la difficulté à configurer le noyau Linux. Pour te donner une idée, cette annexe décrit les options de Linux 2.6.20... c'est à dire une version qui va bientôt avoir quatre ans (ça ne nous rajeunit pas tout ça !   ). La plupart des choix sont des réponses oui/non. Tu ne vas pas les passer en revue un par un ! La règle est : "quand on ne sait pas, on prend la valeur par défaut !".

 

Je ne pense pas avoir seulement évalué la difficulté de l'installation, mais il se trouve que je ne sais pas comment tirer partie des résultas des commandes que j'ai publiées ici, donc je ne saurais même pas répondre oui ou non ou même mu. Je me souviens par ailleurs ne pas avoir trouver dans le handbook, la méthode pour répondre aux questions au moment venu, ce qui a fait que j'ai laisser la réponse par défaut pour TOUTES les questions, j'ai trés peut optimisé mon installation si bien qu'installer une distribution source était devenu aussi rentable que d'installer une distribution non-source…

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Mais si tu es joueur, tu peux tenter un "make randconfig".  (oui, ça existe et oui ça ne sert à rien mais c'est drôle).

 

Hahaha, oui en effet c'est drôle ! … Euh c'est quoi en fait ?   :Shocked: 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je te préviens d'une erreur classique : tout ce qui est nécessaire au démarrage doit être compilé en dur (pas en module !). Donc si le disque fonctionne en IDE, IDE doit être en dur; si le système de fichiers de la partition / est en ext4, ext4 doit être en dur; etc. De toute manière, le manuel Gentoo t'avertit de ce piège. Tu ne feras pas tout bon du premier coup (est-ce vraiment indispensable d'avoir le framebuffer dès la première installation ?) mais du moment que le noyau que tu as compilé démarre, tu peux toujours y revenir par la suite pour tester telle ou telle option (ATTENTION : sans supprimer l'ancien noyau, ton un garde fou !)

 

Ben c'est que je n'en suis pas encore là…

De manière globale j'ai l'impression que mes difficultés sont incomprises, comme je sais que le handbook est la bible de gentooiste, je vous donne un cas précis où il ne me dit pas comment procéder (en fait c'est même à partir de la où ma dernière tentative s'est bloquée) :

Dans la partie Installation.7.c.Par défaut : configuration manuelle.Activer les options requises, le handbook me dit :

 *Handbook wrote:*   

> Vérifiez que vous compilez votre noyau pour le bon type de processeur :
> 
> ```
> [b]Exemple de code 3.2 : Sélectionner le type de processeur[/b]
> 
> ...

 

OK pas de soucis, je veux bien renseigner mon processeur mais OÙ trouver cette information ? Pour avoir démonté mon ordi j'ai vu "Intel" sur le ventillo du processeur mais je suppose qu'il y a un moyen plus propre de savoir cela, non ? Sa peut vous semblé trivial mais quand on vient de Debian/Ubuntu (les seules choses que j'ai utilisés jusqu'à lors) on ne s'intéresse presque jamais à son matériel, on re-compile les programmes qu'on utilise le plus mais rarement le kernel et plus rarement encore pour des optimisations en rapport avec le matériel.

C'est juste que j'ai de sincères difficultés à comprendre un peut tout ça mais je suis prêt à lire tout ce que 'lon me donne porvu que ça puisse m'aider lors de l'installation.

Tenez, autre exemple, juste le suivant :

 *Handbook wrote:*   

> Si vous avez un microprocesseur Intel qui supporte la technologie HyperThreading™ ou si vous avez un système à plusieurs CPU, vous devriez activer « Symmetric multi-processing support ». Notez que chaque cœur compte pour un processeur. 

 Le Handbook dit bien quoi faire si on se trouve dans de tels cas mais il ne précise pas comment savoir si l'on est bien dans les cas décrits…

Bon, vous me direz que si j'ai de telles difficultés je n'ai qu'à passer par genkernel, oui mais non, j'ai cru comprendre que c'était la méthode de rapidité, et qu'elle était comme toute les solution de rapidité, plus bancale que la manuelle, que tôt ou tard, il faudra que je me passe de genkernel, alors autant m'en passer dés aujourd'hui !

----------

## Poussin

Pour les informations concernant le processeur, un petit coup de 

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

devrait faire ton bonheur

----------

## Napoleon

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Pour les informations concernant le processeur, un petit coup de 
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /proc/cpuinfo
> ...

 

Ah ça c'est pas mal ! Ok pour le processeur, sauf que, je viens de lire toute la partie d'installation du handbook et j'ai comme l'impression que y'a que le type de processeur à renseigner. On ne me demande pas de renseigner d'autres trucs comme la ram, la carte mère ? Y'a que la prise en charge du processeur qui est optimisée ?

----------

## davidou2a

[HS=ON]

Hum Napoléon... si Corsu?

[HS=OFF]

Y a je crois des config kernel deja faites ça se trouve mais bon compiler un kernel on se rends vite compte que c est simple, il suffit de connaitre son matos...

----------

## Napoleon

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> [HS=ON]
> 
> Hum Napoléon... si Corsu?
> 
> [HS=OFF]

 

Non plutôt mauresque  :Razz: 

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Y a je crois des config kernel deja faites ça se trouve mais bon compiler un kernel on se rends vite compte que c est simple, il suffit de connaitre son matos...

 Ha mais c'est précisément ce que je cherche, c'est même le titre de mon sujet !

Pour faire simple, je voudrais savoir comment connaitre son matos, c'est la où je beug or c'est le fondement des distribution sources.

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu fait un "lspci -n" et utilisé le lien que j'ai donné ?

----------

## davidou2a

Xavier a raison :

Les commandes : lspci, lsusb, dmesg, et cat /proc/cpuinfo sont tes amies...

De plus voila un peu de lecture : http://casteyde.christian.free.fr/system/linux/guide/online/x7163.html

Bon c'est pas tout jeune comme doc, mais le principe reste le meme... apres relis le handbook Gentoo qui est suffisament clair a ce sujet  :Smile: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> As-tu fait un "lspci -n" et utilisé le lien que j'ai donné ?

 

lspci -n je l'ai faite :

```
00:00.0 0600: 1039:0671

00:01.0 0604: 1039:0003

00:02.0 0601: 1039:0968 (rev 01)

00:02.5 0101: 1039:5513 (rev 01)

00:03.0 0c03: 1039:7001 (rev 0f)

00:03.1 0c03: 1039:7001 (rev 0f)

00:03.3 0c03: 1039:7002

00:04.0 0200: 1039:0191 (rev 02)

00:05.0 0101: 1039:1183 (rev 03)

00:06.0 0604: 1039:000a

00:07.0 0604: 1039:000a

00:0f.0 0403: 1039:7502

00:1f.0 0604: 1039:0004

01:00.0 0300: 1039:6351 (rev 10)
```

dans le lien sur la BDD de Debian voici ce que fut le résultat :

```

PCI ID   Supporté?   Fabricant                  Matériel                     Pilote         Noyau

10390671   Oui      Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]      671MX                     sis-agp   

10390003   Oui      Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]      SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)   sis   

10390968         Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]      SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO]      

10395513   Oui      Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]      5513 [IDE]                     pata_sis         v2.6.25-

10397001   Oui      Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]      USB 1.1 Controller               usb-ohci,ohci-hcd   

10397001   Oui      Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]      USB 1.1 Controller               usb-ohci,ohci-hcd   

10397002   Oui      Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]      USB 2.0 Controller               usb-ehci,ehci-hcd   

10390191   Oui      Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]      191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter         sis190         v2.6.25-

10391183   Oui      Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]      SATA Controller / IDE mode         sata_sis         v2.6.28-

1039000a         Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]      PCI-to-PCI bridge      

1039000a         Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]      PCI-to-PCI bridge      

10397502   Oui      Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]      Azalia Audio Controller            snd-hda-intel      v2.6.25-

10390004         Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]      PCI-to-PCI bridge      

10396351         Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]      771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter
```

(Le propulseur de ce forum ne gère pas les tabulations ? sinon c'est plus simple de regarder le BBcode)

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Xavier a raison :
> 
> Les commandes : lspci, lsusb, dmesg, et cat /proc/cpuinfo sont tes amies...
> 
> De plus voila un peu de lecture : http://casteyde.christian.free.fr/system/linux/guide/online/x7163.html
> ...

 Le lien à l'air cassé…

----------

## davidou2a

bah je suis pourtant sur le site en question...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> (...) J'ai trés peut optimisé mon installation si bien qu'installer une distribution source était devenu aussi rentable que d'installer une distribution non-source…

 

Je vais sûrement te décevoir mais il ne faut pas t'attendre à des performances meilleures parce que tu compiles tout ! Les packagers Debian GNU/Linux (ou autre) cherchent à optimiser les performances de chaque binaire. Comme tu ne vas certainement modifier les options de compilation pour chaque logiciel (Gentoo facilite cela mais bon... il y a des activités plus intéressantes quand même !) il est possible que le temps que tu gagnes en spécifiant très précisément ton processeur (ce que le packager Debian ne peut pas faire puisque le paquet doit fonctionner sur n'importe quelle machine ayant la même architecture), est inférieur à celui gagné en cherchant la meilleure configuration de la chaîne de compilation pour chaque paquet.

L'intérêt de la compilation est plus à chercher dans la capacité à maîtriser son système dans les moindres détails. C'est la fameuse variable USE de Gentoo. Les paquets précompilés incluent, généralement, TOUS les modules optionnels. Ainsi le noyau est capable de gérer simultanément plusieurs cartes Ethernet (mais à quoi bon si tu n'en a qu'une), tu te retrouves avec les pilotes pour toutes les cartes graphiques qui existent ou ont existé (mais, là encore, tu n'en a qu'une), tes lectures multimedia prennent en charge des formats exotiques (tellement exotiques que tu n'en a jamais entendu parler), etc. C'est une perte d'espace disque (mais bon... on s'en fout un peu de nos jours), d'espace mémoire (les binaires chargés sont inutilement gros), et, potentiellement, des failles de sécurité en plus (dans le code inutilisé) ou des problèmes de stabilité (il paraît que du code mort a déjà fait tomber une fusée !).

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Mais si tu es joueur, tu peux tenter un "make randconfig".  (oui, ça existe et oui ça ne sert à rien mais c'est drôle). 
> 
> Hahaha, oui en effet c'est drôle ! … Euh c'est quoi en fait ?   

 

Connais ton ennemis. Non, pas le logiciel privateur, mais... les Anglais ! "randconfig" est une abréviation de "random config" soit, dans la langue de Napoléon, "configuration aléatoire".

Pour ce qui est de ta peur devant l'immensité des options de configuration du noyau, sache que tu en sais suffisamment (Mmmm... pensée récursive !) : ton type de CPU (Intel ou AMD), ton type de disque dur (IDE ou SATA), les systèmes de fichiers que tu as choisis auparavant dans la procédure d'installation. Avec tout cela en compilé en dur dur, ton noyau devrait démarrer. Si tu oublies quelques chose (par exemple si tu te rends compte qu'un seul core est utilisé alors que ton processeur est bi-core) tu pourras toujours le recompiler plus tard. Tu pourras aussi jouer à enlever des modules dont tu n'es pas certain de l'utilité pour ton système (en gardant un noyau qui démarre, tu ne risque rien). Il ne faut pas chercher à faire l'installation parfaite du premier coup parce que tu risques alors de ne jamais la commencer ! En d'autres termes (empruntés à Jacques Brel) : "ce ne sera pas Waterloo, non, mais ce ne sera pas Arcole".  :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> bah je suis pourtant sur le site en question...

 

 :Surprised:  Le lien ne marche toujours pas chez moi, il se peut que se soit une censure ? (cherchez MAD dans seeks vous saurez où je vis)

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je vais sûrement te décevoir mais il ne faut pas t'attendre à des performances meilleures parce que tu compiles tout ! Les packagers Debian GNU/Linux (ou autre) cherchent à optimiser les performances de chaque binaire. Comme tu ne vas certainement modifier les options de compilation pour chaque logiciel (Gentoo facilite cela mais bon... il y a des activités plus intéressantes quand même !) il est possible que le temps que tu gagnes en spécifiant très précisément ton processeur (ce que le packager Debian ne peut pas faire puisque le paquet doit fonctionner sur n'importe quelle machine ayant la même architecture), est inférieur à celui gagné en cherchant la meilleure configuration de la chaîne de compilation pour chaque paquet.
> 
> L'intérêt de la compilation est plus à chercher dans la capacité à maîtriser son système dans les moindres détails. C'est la fameuse variable USE de Gentoo. 

 C'est fous mais c'est exactement ce que je cherchais en me tournant vers Gentoo ! (j'avais pensé à BSD mais je suis trop sentimental envers le noyau Linux) Les performances récoltés, je sais déjà qu'elle ne seront que de l'ordre du dixième de pour cent. En outre, j'imagine que tout comme moi, les autres personnes qui ont du choisir Gentoo l'on aussi fait par curiosité.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Les paquets précompilés incluent, généralement, TOUS les modules optionnels. Ainsi le noyau est capable de gérer simultanément plusieurs cartes Ethernet (mais à quoi bon si tu n'en a qu'une), tu te retrouves avec les pilotes pour toutes les cartes graphiques qui existent ou ont existé (mais, là encore, tu n'en a qu'une), tes lectures multimedia prennent en charge des formats exotiques (tellement exotiques que tu n'en a jamais entendu parler), etc. C'est une perte d'espace disque (mais bon... on s'en fout un peu de nos jours), d'espace mémoire (les binaires chargés sont inutilement gros), et, potentiellement, des failles de sécurité en plus (dans le code inutilisé) ou des problèmes de stabilité (il paraît que du code mort a déjà fait tomber une fusée !).

 Déjà, il me semble que tous les systèmes de fichiers devraient être pris en compte, on n'en utilise pas forcement dans les DD internes mais tu peux tomber sur une clef USB un DD externe qui en utilise.

En ce qui concerne l'éxotisme, laisse moi te dire que pour quelqu'un qui cherche des graveurs avec l'option DiscT@2, qui est curieux d'utiliser des Laserdisc, qui utilise La disposition bépo, qui a commander un clavier Typematrix, qui guette la sortie de future Neo_FreeRunner, qui utilise encore Usenet avec des X-face qui plus est, qui veut se procurer une Pandora et qui es à la recherche d'un microprocesseur, OpenSPARC, je ne suis pas à un exotisme prêt  :Wink:  en soit, on ne s'en rends pas compte mais utiliser Linux (et à plus forte raison Gentoo !) est un exotisme !

Bon ok, je ne compte évidement pas tout cocher, ce serait vraiment bête, c'était juste pour te dire que l'exotisme ça me connait  :Wink: .

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Connais ton ennemis. Non, pas le logiciel privateur, mais... les Anglais ! "randconfig" est une abréviation de "random config" soit, dans la langue de Napoléon, "configuration aléatoire".
> 
> Pour ce qui est de ta peur devant l'immensité des options de configuration du noyau, sache que tu en sais suffisamment (Mmmm... pensée récursive !) : ton type de CPU (Intel ou AMD), ton type de disque dur (IDE ou SATA), les systèmes de fichiers que tu as choisis auparavant dans la procédure d'installation. Avec tout cela en compilé en dur dur, ton noyau devrait démarrer. Si tu oublies quelques chose (par exemple si tu te rends compte qu'un seul core est utilisé alors que ton processeur est bi-core) tu pourras toujours le recompiler plus tard. Tu pourras aussi jouer à enlever des modules dont tu n'es pas certain de l'utilité pour ton système (en gardant un noyau qui démarre, tu ne risque rien). Il ne faut pas chercher à faire l'installation parfaite du premier coup parce que tu risques alors de ne jamais la commencer !

 

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, le mieux est de commencer par me faire un noyau basique, en renseignant sur le minimum vital (marque du processeur, systèmes de fichiers pris en charge, les connectiques (même si je n'ai que du SATA, je vais quand même prendre IDE au cas où un disque de ce type me tombait entre les mains), à ce sujet des connectiques, comme je n'ai aucune carte d'extension, je peux me débarrasser de PCI ?

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> En d'autres termes (empruntés à Jacques Brel) : "ce ne sera pas Waterloo, non, mais ce ne sera pas Arcole". 

 

Je m'en vais en guerre :@

EDIT : Pour PCI je ravale ma langue. Mon père avait un vieux fax-modem (genre il l'a depuis bien avant 1998), sur ce truc y'a écrit "NetoDragon mdv92xp", je l'avais installé sur mon Ubuntu en espérant que le pilote ai été intégré depuis le temps à Nux sans sucés. Mais voila que je me rends compte que ce modèle est bien connu des moteurs de recherche, j'ai même trouvé cette page, qui propose un pilote pour windows et un autre pour Ubuntu, comme je ne connais pas encore très bien mon ennemi (les anglais), je n'ai pas compris si le pilote était libre ou non (ce qui un une grande importance vue que j'ai toujours eu d'énormes difficultés à accepté du code privateur, d'ou mon utilisation d'une Debian dé-blobée).

----------

## Napoleon

Pour faire court, je peux me lancé dans l'installation tout de suite ?

----------

## fb99

évidemment oui, c'est en faisant qu'on apprend, il ne faut pas avoir peur de faire des erreurs.

allez au boulot   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Biloute

Ouaip! Quel dommage de se torturer l'esprit avant de franchir un si petit pas.

Pour ma première installation de Gentoo, j'avais même pas utilisé le handbook. J'avais tout simplement trouvé un blog d'un mec qui avait le même PC que moi et qui expliquait les étapes en 4 petits chapitres (§1 formater le disque §2 télécharger, décompresser le stage3 et portage §3 la config du kernel, la liste des USE et pour les plus cons y avait même la possibilité de copier son .config et son make.conf §4 2 ou 3 emerge de base genre grub, dhcpcd, ... )

Finalement lorsque tout était installé c'est pour les subtilités de portage qui j'ai lu le manuel et aussi gentoo-wiki.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Pour faire court, je peux me lancé dans l'installation tout de suite ?

 

Lance toi ! Mais ne t'amuse pas pour le moment à retirer des protocoles bien connus comme PCI ou SCSI ! Ces protocoles sont utilisés au delà de ce que tu pourrais croire. Il me semble, par exemple, que SCSI est indispensable pour graver des CD/DVD (même si le graveur est en IDE).

Au fait : ça fait un moment que le FreeRunner est disponible !

----------

## Napoleon

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> évidemment oui, c'est en faisant qu'on apprend, il ne faut pas avoir peur de faire des erreurs.
> 
> allez au boulot  

 Merci, ça faisait un bon moment que je rafraichissait la première page du topic pour voir s'il n'y avait pas de nouveaux message sans me rendre compte qu'une nouvelle page était crée (c'est comme l'histoire du gar qui se cogne contre une vitre) …

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Ouaip! Quel dommage de se torturer l'esprit avant de franchir un si petit pas.

 Si tu imaginais le temps que j'avais mis entre le moment où j'ai découvert Tux et celui où je l'ai installer… (oui bon, à l'époque j'avais pas de graveur et le disque de mint qu'il y'avait dans le Linux magazine que j'ai acheté était corrompu, je suis pas tout à fait coupable hein)

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Lance toi ! Mais ne t'amuse pas pour le moment à retirer des protocoles bien connus comme PCI ou SCSI ! Ces protocoles sont utilisés au delà de ce que tu pourrais croire. Il me semble, par exemple, que SCSI est indispensable pour graver des CD/DVD (même si le graveur est en IDE).

 Justement c'est ce que je me disais, qu'il y'ai une utilisation qui m'est inconue des PCI. Au passage je me suis beaucoup documenté sur le matos hiers, j'en ai appris des choses   :Shocked:  quoi que je ne me suis contenter que des divers articles techniques de wp sur les différentes mémoires de masses, les obsolette, les actuelles et celle qui viennent de sortir, c'était très instructif.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Au fait : ça fait un moment que le FreeRunner est disponible !

 

Désolé d'avoir une longueur d'avance, je parlais de la version suivante FreeRunner, qui n'es pas encore sortie.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Napoleon

Je passerai en résolu dés que j'aurais fini l'installation.

----------

## Napoleon

Juste un soucis de passage, le handbook me conseille d'aller voir dans ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/releases/x86/2008.0/installcd/, si livecd-i686-installer-2008.0-r1.iso y est, en fait je n'y trouve que  livecd-i686-installer-2008.0.iso ç-à-d sans le « -r1 » est-ce que ça correspond quand même à mon truc ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Ça roule. Il y en a certains ici qui utilise le même CD d'installation de Gentoo depuis plus de six ans !  :Laughing: 

EDIT : en fait, tu peux même utiliser le Live CD d'une autre distribution GNU/Linux.  :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ça roule. Il y en a certains ici qui utilise le même CD d'installation de Gentoo depuis plus de six ans ! 
> 
> EDIT : en fait, tu peux même utiliser le Live CD d'une autre distribution GNU/Linux. 

 J'ai déja une distrib nux d'installée sur l'ordinateur en question et suffisement d'éspace libre sur le DD pour faire de la place à Gentoo, vaut ti mieux pas faire comme ça ?

----------

## davidou2a

Tu peux passer par ton autre distrib aussi... perso j'utilise SystemRescueCD quand j'ai une install ou une maintenance a faire pour plusieurs raisons :

- 1 c'est un linux basé gentoo

- 2 y'a un Xorg en frame buffer avec XFCE (pour les faineants)

- 3 ca prends mon wifi (iwl3945 sans problemes)

- 4 je peux donc surfer et chercher des infos sur les forums tout en faisant mes manips

- 5 y a plein d'utilitaires sympa, partimage, photorec... et j'en passe

Voila donc stop blabla jettes toi a l'eau  :Smile: 

ah oui point particulier pour le kernel ! mets tes options FS, SATA, IDE, SCSI & Co en dur !!! sinon t'auras un beau Kernel Panic !!!

----------

## Napoleon

Je ne sais pas s'il vaudrait mieux créer un autre topic pour le problème auquel je suis confronté vue que la connaissance du matos a été surmontée,

Mais bon ben, je me suis lancé dans le taf avec le cd gentoo (me souviens plus du quel juste qu'il était de 2008), j'avais fait mes patoches avec gparted.

Et là, premier hic : Bizarrement, je n'ai pas pu mettre de partoche dédiée à /boot, je n'avais que une partition primaire pour / une autre pour swap, une partition étendue contenant deux patoches logiques (une pour /home et une autre pour /mnt/bibliotheque qui est un truc un moi où je met des ressources à partager entre tous les users) donc trois partitions primaires mais quand je voulais en créer une autre (primaire aussi) pour /boot, que ce soit avec gparted ou fsdisk j'avais un beug. gparted se fermais quelques secondes après son ouverture quand il y avait la 4ème partition et ne s'ouvrait normalement que quand je supprimais cette partition avec fsdisc.

Au final j'ai mis une partition unique pour / et /boot. Bref c'était surmontable, c'est pas un gros problème ça.

Le problème le voici : Après avoir monté les partitions pour /, /proc, /dev et /home de même qu'après avoir activé le swap, je me suis chrooté dans mon environnement, j'ai fait tout ce qui m'était demandé. Jusqu'à l'étape 6.b.Mettre l'arbre de Portage à jour. j'ai bien fait emerge --sync qui m'a renvoyé une erreur concernant portage, heureusement le manuel prévoyait ce cas et m'a conseillé de faire emerge --oneshot portage mais apparemment (je ne me souviens plus du message exacte à dire vrais) ça me semblait pas très concluent… j'ai quand même continuer le taf mais à l'étape immédiatement suivante, la 6.b.Choisir le bon profil, en voulant faire eselect profile list, je suis tombé sur le même message d'érreure que lors de ma dernière tentative de gentoo (la plus décourageante en fait) à savoir que bash ne détectait aucun programme répondant au non d'eselect, j'avais beau faire eselect profile set 2, la commande eselesct était en effet inexistante. À noter que j'utilise le même disque que celui avec lequel j'ai tenté gentoo la dernière fois.

Qu'importe, je m'étais engagé depuis des heures (il était 4h du mat…), j'ai continuer, j'ai activé les support pris en charge en dure (j'ai examiner minutieusement chaque support, affin d'évaluer si j'en avait besoin où non, j'ai activer un max de truc que j'utilisais en cryptographie, tous les système de fichiers correctement pris en charge etc, je n'ai enlever aucun support sauf celui des produits apple (que je n'utilise pas de toute façon) et je n'ai activé aucun support tagué "experimental", puis j'ai compilé le noyau et l'ai copié dans /boot. J'ai donc continuer jusqu'à 9.a. Système de journalisation des évènements, j'ai essayer de faire comme préconisé un emerge syslog-ng mais emerge n'a duré que 15 segondes, et n'a rien installé apparemment, idem pour emerge vixie-cron.

J'ai supposé que c'était un problème du a l'abscence d'eselect vue que sans ça je n'ai pu définir de profile. Bref, j'ai ré-éssayer, encore essayer, ça ne concluait pas, emerge ne m'installait rien, emerge vim ne m'installait manifestement pas vim, à bout, je me suis déchrooté avec extit, puis dans l'environnement initial halt. Je ne pouvais laisser l'ordi tourné plus longtemps.

Bref, comment résoudre se problème de eselect et de emerge, et mettre portage à jour et surtout, vue la manière dont j'ai interrompu la procédure, dois-je tout recommencer dés le début ou suffirat-t-il de redémarrer sur le cd monté /, /boot, /dev, /proc activer swap me chrooter et continuer ?

Bonne journée,

cordialement.

----------

## Poussin

euh... après avoir fait tes partoches et avant le chroot, tu as bien décompressé le stage3 de gentoo dans tes fraiches partitions? Comme indiqué dans le handbook d'ailleurs?

parce que bon, eselect est dedans... :

```

$ tar -tvf stage3-amd64-20100429.tar.bz2 | grep '/usr/bin/eselect'

-rwxr-xr-x root/root      4805 2010-04-29 13:42 ./usr/bin/eselect

```

(fais pas gaffe à la version du stage3, c'est plus tout jeune :p)

----------

## davidou2a

Napoleon, personnellement je ne fais plus de partition pour /boot en ce qui me concerne...

Mais je comprends pas trop pourquoi tu te tritures les meninges comme ça  :Wink:  y'a qu'a suivre le Handbook... tout est expliqué avec un cas "fil-rouge"

Allez courage  :Smile: 

Sinon effectivement eselect est dans les stage3... mais je pense que si il a pas chrooté, si il est sur une *buntu par exemple bah eselect macache... mais la c'est pas le cas, donc probleme de stage3 surement.

----------

## Napoleon

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> euh... après avoir fait tes partoches et avant le chroot, tu as bien décompressé le stage3 de gentoo dans tes fraiches partitions? Comme indiqué dans le handbook d'ailleurs?
> 
> parce que bon, eselect est dedans... :
> 
> ```
> ...

 Oui oui, j'ai bien télécharger stage3, j'ai vérifier sa somme md5 et l'ai décompressé dans /mnt/gentoo, je n'ai pas détaillé tout ce que j'ai fais mais j'ai bien suivi le handbook ligne par ligne et pourtant, quand je chroot, y'a pas d'eselect :/

@davidou2a: j'ai pas démarrer depuis mon Ubuntu mais depuis un cd de gentoo comme tu dis.

Juste, si je reprends l'installation, ce que j'ai fais jusque là est bien acquis, non ? reste qu'à régler se problème d'eselect n'est-ce pas ? (comment puis-je vérifier qu'il était bien dans le stage3 que j'ai téléchargé ? et comment forcer son installation ?)

----------

## davidou2a

si t'as tout bien suivi fais un 

```
ls -l /mnt/gentoo/usr/bin/eselect
```

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Après avoir monté les partitions pour /, /proc, /dev et /home de même qu'après avoir activé le swap, je me suis chrooté dans mon environnement, j'ai fait tout ce qui m'était demandé. Jusqu'à l'étape 6.b.Mettre l'arbre de Portage à jour. j'ai bien fait emerge --sync qui m'a renvoyé une erreur concernant portage.

 

Quelle erreur  :Question: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   Après avoir monté les partitions pour /, /proc, /dev et /home de même qu'après avoir activé le swap, je me suis chrooté dans mon environnement, j'ai fait tout ce qui m'était demandé. Jusqu'à l'étape 6.b.Mettre l'arbre de Portage à jour. j'ai bien fait emerge --sync qui m'a renvoyé une erreur concernant portage. 
> 
> Quelle erreur 

 Dés que je rebranche l'autre ordi je la note dans un bout de papier pour l'écrire ici

----------

## davidou2a

@Magic, a mon avis ca doit etre plutôt un avertissement pour conseiller de mettre portage a jour... ou peut être pas.

----------

## Biloute

Si eselect ne marche pas, tu peux choisir la méthode manuelle

```
# rm /etc/make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/<nom du profil> /etc/make.profile
```

Ensuite qu'est-ce qui te fait penser que emerge n'arrive à rien.

Pour schématiser : Si tu as des caractères blancs et vert, tout est bon, si tu as du blanc et rouge c'est pas bon.

Sérieusement tu peux regarder dans le fichier emerge.log si tout c'est bien passé.

Sinon pour reprendre l'installation, j'espere que tu as bien défini le mot de passe root (voir §8.c). Si c'est le cas reprends au §6 à la ligne où il faut copier /etc/resolv.conf sinon, je te conseil de reprendre à zero.

----------

## Napoleon

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> @Magic, a mon avis ca doit etre plutôt un avertissement pour conseiller de mettre portage a jour... ou peut être pas.

 Oui oui c'est ça, mètre à jour portage !

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Si eselect ne marche pas, tu peux choisir la méthode manuelle
> 
> ```
> # rm /etc/make.profile
> 
> ...

 SI ça reviens au même que d'utiliser eselect, je le ferais.

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Ensuite qu'est-ce qui te fait penser que emerge n'arrive à rien.

 

Ben que, quelque soit le paquet que je tente d'installer, ça preinne invariablement 10-15segondes, vim, par éxemple je m'attendait à ce qu'il ai besoin d'un peut de temps pour charger toutes ses dépendances.

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Pour schématiser : Si tu as des caractères blancs et vert, tout est bon, si tu as du blanc et rouge c'est pas bon.
> 
> Sérieusement tu peux regarder dans le fichier emerge.log si tout c'est bien passé.

 Ah ! ben, j'avais justement un trop plein de rouge, du vert et du blanc !

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Sinon pour reprendre l'installation, j'espere que tu as bien défini le mot de passe root (voir §8.c). Si c'est le cas reprends au §6 à la ligne où il faut copier /etc/resolv.conf sinon, je te conseil de reprendre à zero.

 

le MDP root, hmm, je ne l'ai définit que dans la session liveCD pas dans le chroot (j'ai merdé ?). Cela dit, pas de soucis, je serais prét à reprendre dés le début, par contre, ce dont j'ai peur, c'est qu'aprés 4h de petits peaufinages, de lecture du handbook, jusqu'à chapitre X (avec x très grand), je me rende compte de nouveau qu'eselect merde…

Ne vaut-t-il pas mieux que j'installe une ubuntu sur cet ordi et que je fasse tout à partir de cet ubuntu (histoire que je puisse poster) ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *Biloute wrote:*   Ensuite qu'est-ce qui te fait penser que emerge n'arrive à rien. 
> 
> Ben que, quelque soit le paquet que je tente d'installer, ça preinne invariablement 10-15segondes, vim, par éxemple je m'attendait à ce qu'il ai besoin d'un peut de temps pour charger toutes ses dépendances.

 

Sans message d'erreur, il est difficile de t'aider !

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Ne vaut-t-il pas mieux que j'installe une ubuntu sur cet ordi et que je fasse tout à partir de cet ubuntu (histoire que je puisse poster) ?

 

Il n'est vraiment pas nécessaire de l'installer. En revanche, c'est une bonne idée que d'installer Gentoo depuis le Live CD d'Ubuntu (ou autre) pour avoir accès à des applications graphiques; Firefox par exemple. Note toutefois qu'il existe des navigateurs Web en mode texte (lynx, links, links2, etc.).

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*    *Biloute wrote:*   Ensuite qu'est-ce qui te fait penser que emerge n'arrive à rien. 
> 
> Ben que, quelque soit le paquet que je tente d'installer, ça preinne invariablement 10-15segondes, vim, par éxemple je m'attendait à ce qu'il ai besoin d'un peut de temps pour charger toutes ses dépendances. 
> 
> Sans message d'erreur, il est difficile de t'aider !
> ...

 Oui mais bon, le web est vraiment étudié pour le WIMP, encore si le forum était sur nntp…

J'ai essayer linx et links, c'est vraiment à peine possible de lire le handbook avec, mais alors éditer un forum web ! Y'a aussi w3m, mais bon, c'est toujours compliqué le web (que ce soit en console ou sous une interface graphique d'ailleurs)

----------

## Nicomero

Salut Napoleon et tout le monde,

Je suis revenu a Gentoo il y a peu, j'ai donc installé gentoo récemment, avec une petite expérience de mes précédentes installations. J'ai aussi suivi a la lettre le handbook, mais ai eu un problème quand même.

J'avai utilisé le minimalcd de 2008 et le stage3 2008, suivant le handbook et au moment de mettre a jour portage, j'ai eu des problèmes aussi. Dans la documentation, j 'ai appliqué la méthode de mise a jour de portage (http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml), qui entrainait une mise a jour de python, voir de gcc aussi...  Rien d'insurmontable mais finalement j'ai passé beacoup de temps pour au final n'être pas sûr d'avoir un system "homogene" (j'avais encore quelques petits soucis après).

Finalement, j'ai recommencé mon installation, cette fois avec le minimalcd et le stage3 de 2010, et tout a roulé niquel !

Je te dits ça car j'ai l'impression que tu as utilisé le stage de 2008 et reconnais certains problèmes que tu rencontres. Donc voilà, il y'a surement moyen de s'en sortir avec le 2008, mais peut-être faut il connaitre suffisament gentoo pour cela. En tout cas ça fait toujours une bonne découverte du système  :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *Nicomero wrote:*   

> Salut Napoleon et tout le monde,
> 
> Je suis revenu a Gentoo il y a peu, j'ai donc installé gentoo récemment, avec une petite expérience de mes précédentes installations. J'ai aussi suivi a la lettre le handbook, mais ai eu un problème quand même.
> 
> J'avai utilisé le minimalcd de 2008 et le stage3 2008, suivant le handbook et au moment de mettre a jour portage, j'ai eu des problèmes aussi. Dans la documentation, j 'ai appliqué la méthode de mise a jour de portage (http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml), qui entrainait une mise a jour de python, voir de gcc aussi...  Rien d'insurmontable mais finalement j'ai passé beacoup de temps pour au final n'être pas sûr d'avoir un system "homogene" (j'avais encore quelques petits soucis après).
> ...

 

Merci Nicomero, ces derniers temps j'ai eu d'importants déplacements se qui explique mon silence, mais désormais j'éssairais de m'y appliqué, je compte installer.

EN fait, mieux que d'utiliser un livecd plus récent je compte installer Ubuntu sur une partoche depuis laquelle je piloterais tout, car en fait, j'ai besoin de rentabilisé mon temps, en fesant autre chose en même temps que l'installation. C'est-t-y pas tout aussi propre comme ça ?

----------

## Poussin

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *Nicomero wrote:*   Salut Napoleon et tout le monde,
> 
> Je suis revenu a Gentoo il y a peu, j'ai donc installé gentoo récemment, avec une petite expérience de mes précédentes installations. J'ai aussi suivi a la lettre le handbook, mais ai eu un problème quand même.
> 
> J'avai utilisé le minimalcd de 2008 et le stage3 2008, suivant le handbook et au moment de mettre a jour portage, j'ai eu des problèmes aussi. Dans la documentation, j 'ai appliqué la méthode de mise a jour de portage (http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml), qui entrainait une mise a jour de python, voir de gcc aussi...  Rien d'insurmontable mais finalement j'ai passé beacoup de temps pour au final n'être pas sûr d'avoir un system "homogene" (j'avais encore quelques petits soucis après).
> ...

 

Un liveCD ubuntu suffirait largement (voir un sysrescue). Attention que certains outils (non indispensables) ne seront pas présents sur ubuntu -> mirrorselect par exemple

----------

## Napoleon

 *Poussin wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*    *Nicomero wrote:*   Salut Napoleon et tout le monde,
> 
> Je suis revenu a Gentoo il y a peu, j'ai donc installé gentoo récemment, avec une petite expérience de mes précédentes installations. J'ai aussi suivi a la lettre le handbook, mais ai eu un problème quand même.
> 
> J'avai utilisé le minimalcd de 2008 et le stage3 2008, suivant le handbook et au moment de mettre a jour portage, j'ai eu des problèmes aussi. Dans la documentation, j 'ai appliqué la méthode de mise a jour de portage (http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml), qui entrainait une mise a jour de python, voir de gcc aussi...  Rien d'insurmontable mais finalement j'ai passé beacoup de temps pour au final n'être pas sûr d'avoir un system "homogene" (j'avais encore quelques petits soucis après).
> ...

 mais attends, mirrorselect, je le télécharge avec le stage3, non ?

Edit: remarque, même sans mirorselect, je peux me débrouillé en éditant manuellement le fichier qu'il trafique, me faut juste la liste des dépots.

----------

## Poussin

il n'est pas dans le stage3 mais tu peux l'installer via portage. Accessoirement, ça fonctionne très bien sans ces variables configurées, il y a une config par défaut de prévue

----------

## Napoleon

Donc, pour résumé, je peux installé une quelconque autre distribution (j'en ai besoin pour faire d'autres choses en même temps), depuis laquelle je piloterais l'installation de gentoo ?

----------

## guilc

Oui,

Un seul truc à respecter : si tu veux faire une install 64bits, booter sur une distribution 64bits (et inversement), sinon, le chroot ne va tout simplement pas fonctionner

----------

## Napoleon

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Oui,
> 
> Un seul truc à respecter : si tu veux faire une install 64bits, booter sur une distribution 64bits (et inversement), sinon, le chroot ne va tout simplement pas fonctionner

 d'accord. Cela dit je ne pense pas être concerné, vue que mon processeur n'a certainement pas des registres d'une largeur de 64bit (en fait, je ne le sais pas et je ne sais pas non plus comment vérifier).

Par contre, je vais faire un gros SH : À l'avenir, pour ma prochaine machine je souhaiterais utiliser des processeurs SPARC (l'indépendance vis à vis d'Intel et AMD, m'es importante), mais où en trouver à la vente pour particulier ? et surtout, fonctionnent-t-il sur un socket d'une carte-mère facile à trouver sur le marché ?

----------

## Poussin

là   :Arrow:  http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=33925

Et pour ton hors sujet ^^   :Arrow:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> là   http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=33925

 

Si j'ai bien compris, cette page web  vas elle même chercher tout ce dont j'ai besoin pour me faire une synthèse. Ça me semble peut probalble vue que dans le champs "# of Cores", j'ai le chiffre 2, or je suis presque sure de ne pas avoir un processeur bi-cardiaque (comprenez "double-cœur"  :Very Happy: ).

SI, je me fie tout de même à cette page, alors le support du 64 bit est stipulé dans le champs booléen Advanced Technologies>Intel® 64, se champs comporte chez moi la valeur "yes". Ça veut vraiment dire que la largeur des registres de mon processeur est de 64bits ?

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Et pour ton hors sujet ^^   

 

Ben quoi ?? me dites pas que ça n'est accessible qu'aux industriels !

----------

## Poussin

Du tout, c'est tiré de là   :Arrow:  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=intel+E2200

Et le E2200 de là   :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6480903.html#6480903

Mais cela aurait été plus facile de le tirer de là   :Arrow:  

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo 
```

----------

## Napoleon

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Du tout, c'est tiré de là   http://lmgtfy.com/?q=intel+E2200
> 
> Et le E2200 de là   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6480903.html#6480903
> 
> Mais cela aurait été plus facile de le tirer de là   
> ...

 

Bordel, donc je peux utiliser un OS 64 bits alors, ça fait 4ans que j'utilise cet ordi sans m'en rendre compte !

[HS]pour l'HS de tout à l'heure, à quoi était due ta réaction ? depuis l'absorption de sun par oracle, y'en a plus qui en fabriquent ?[/HS]

----------

## Napoleon

Bon, là je suis, sur mon UBuntu 64bits installée en dure à même le DD, donc.

Petite déception néanmoins m'augurant que Linux en 64bits c'est p'tête pas encore pour moi : À savoir que j'ai un écran aux dimensions atypiquement luxembourgeoises (grandes) de 47,4cm × 29,7cm aussi connu sous le nom mercatique de "22 pouces".

Bien, cela étant, il fut un temps où X m'affichait mal le graphisme, tout était étiré, on m'a fait remarqué que c'était mon [carte|contrôleur|machin qui s'occupe] graphique n'avait pas de pilote pour NUX, sauf que depuis des mois déjà, au détour d'une MAJ. Tour était devenu correcte. Maintenant, en installant mon Ubuntu 64bits, je viens de retombé sur ce problème où tout devient élargit, j'ai bien vérifié dans gnome-display-properties, s'il ne fallait pas que je règle manuellement la dimension de mon écran mais aucun ne sied au mien.

Je me demandais donc, si les dimensions de mon écran étaient mal gérée à cause de la version 64bit de mon OS, pour le kernel du quel tout n'était pas parfait au quel cas, une marche arrière vers 32 bits s'imposerait. Ou si la résolution d'écran, si elle était gérée dans un version 32bit serait aussi bien gérée dans la 64 bit et que mon problème, et j'ai omis de le préciser, serait du au fait que, pendant l'installation j'ai décoché l'option "inclure les programmes des tiers (mp3, adobe flash player)", ce dont je doute vue que dans le programme d'installation des version 32bits d'Ubuntu, la résolution est correcte dés le démarrage sur liveCD, ce qui n'a pas été le cas de mon démarrage sur le liveCD de la version 64bits…

Bref, je m'embourbe un peut en explication, juste pour demandé si ma résolution d'écran sera correctement gérée sous Gentoo 64bit et si oui, si ça impliquera d'installer des pilotes proprios, sinon, y a-t-il malgré tout une parade autre que de rester sur 32bit ?

Merci par avance.

----------

## Napoleon

je ne sais pas si c'est conforme aux règles de ce forum mais je me permet un petit up, -si ça ne dérange personne-

----------

## Poussin

ça a l'air d'avoir été la m.... cette carte pour trouver un pilote correcte. Il faut voir si le dernier xf86-video-sis est compatible avec ta carte. De vieux postes parlaient d'une incompatibilité et que seul un binaire trouvé je ne sais où était compatible. Ça a peut-être évolué...

Je n'ai pas été d'une grande aide ^^

----------

## Napoleon

Je crois que l'affaire de la résolution en 64 bits est résolue pour ma part grâce à #gentoofr, on m'y a préciser que le pilote de mon contrôleur graphique n'était pas pris en charge (ou du moins il l'était mal) et ce même en 32bits, la bonne résolution en 32bits que je devais avoir sur UBuntu étant sans doute due à des pilotes privateurs, quoique… le livecd de gentoo me donne une bonne résolution en 32bits (du moins la résolution des TTY qui s'affiche bien).

----------

## xaviermiller

en VESA ?

----------

## Napoleon

@XavierMiller:qu'est-ce que VESA ?

----------

## xaviermiller

un mode graphique commun à énormément de cartes graphiques, utilisé entre autres sur les framebuffers (pour les splashscreens)

----------

## Napoleon

j'ai installer mon ubuntu, tout est OK jusque là, c-à-d, jusqu'à mirrorselect comme prévu. le handbook me propose de choisir les miroirs depuis cette adresse, OK mais je suppose que seuls les miroirs ftp sont pris en charge par le b*rdel, non ? et dans le fichier adéquat, je ne dois écrire que le nom de domaine du miroir ou toute l'adresse donnée en lien sur la page sus-citée ? et selon quelle syntaxe doivent-t-il apparaitre dans le fameux fichier adéquat ?

[HS]Ce serait bien d'inclure mirrorselect dans les dépôts d'UBuntu  :Very Happy: [/HS]

----------

## boozo

'alute

Par exemple dans ton make.conf :

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://91.121.125.139/gentoo-distfiles/ http://91.121.125.139/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ ftp://91.121.124.139/gentoo-distfiles/ http://212.219.56.133/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"
```

Edit: quand ta gentoo sera up, tu pourras remonter des mirroirs plus performant par rapport à ta localisation avec un #mirrorselect -s5 -o >> /etc/make.conf

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> mirrorselect -s5 -o >> /etc/make.conf

 

Astuce : dans ce cas-là, on peut se passer de préciser l'output !

Le fichier make.conf sera réécrit en remplaçant la dernière ligne par les nouvelles valeurs choisies par mirrorselect.

Cela évite d'avoir une accumulation de lignes "GENTOO_MIRRORS=" devenues inutiles.

On peut donc écrire simplement mirrorselect -s5  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

Anéfé(TM)

m'sieur l'juge : Pour ma défense, la dernière fois que j'ai lancé un mirrorselect doit remonter aux calendes grèques

ben quoi ?! oui ! une gentoo ne s'installe qu'une fois par machine et pour peu que le mantériel dure longtemps...  :Mr. Green: 

- N'est pas une excuse : "Dura man, sed man." -

----------

## Napoleon

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> Par exemple dans ton make.conf :
> 
> ```
> ...

 Halte la malandrin ! C'est pas pour dire mais des miroir qui n'ont même pas de nom de domaine et ce contentent de leur adresse ip… j'dis pas que ça marche pas mais, quand on sais qu'un nom de domaine ça coute 10€/année on se demande si ces miroirs comptent durer.

Bref, je refais un make.conf à ma sauce, est-ce que cette ligne est correcte ?

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/"
```

(La raison qui me pousse à prendre une telle composition de miroirs est complexe mais, en général m'assure un très bon débit, j'aimerais juste savoir si la syntaxe du make.conf est juste)

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ben quoi ?! oui ! une gentoo ne s'installe qu'une fois par machine et pour peu que le mantériel dure longtemps... 

 

Et tu ne mets jamais à jour ? Au cas où, les "Gentoo-mirrors", ce n'est pas seulement pour les stages et les livecd, hein !  :Wink: 

Et les mirroirs, ça va, ça vient alors autant mettre leur liste à jour aussi, de temps à autres !  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> - N'est pas une excuse : "Dura man, sed man." -

 

Bon, là je t'excuse quand même parce que je reconnais que le man n'est pas très clair. 

Tel que c'est exprimé, on pourrait croire en effet qu'il écrase le make.conf tout entier alors qu'il n'en est rien  !

----------

## Napoleon

finalement spécifié aucun miroire et laissé la variable mirror tel quel.

En revanche, je me suis aperçue que mon problème avec eselect était du au fait que le handbook-fr n'était pas mis à jour, la versions du stage conseillée était révolue, j'ai donc utilisé une version du stage plus récente et je n'ai plus eu les problème d'avant.

Je me suis fait aidé, du salon #gentoofr, d'où l'on m'a conseillé d'ajouter la variable VIDEO_CARDS="vesa sis" dans mon make.conf, après quoi, d'exécuter la commande :

```
emerge -uDNva world
```

en m'expliquant que "u = update D = deep N= news uses v= verbose a = ask".

Bref, je crois que je suis entrain de m'en sortir là  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

@OP: C'est plus juste c'est sûr - mais le pourquoi je l'ai mis ainsi c'est à cause des DNS qui "peuvent" de temps à autre ne pas répondre en nom dans certains contextes d'installation   :Wink: 

btw, 

 *napoleon wrote:*   

> En revanche, je me suis aperçue que mon problème avec eselect était du au fait que le handbook-fr n'était pas mis à jour, la versions du stage conseillée était révolue, j'ai donc utilisé une version du stage plus récente et je n'ai plus eu les problème d'avant.

 

Je m'en veux un peu de ne pas t'avoir indiquer l'extrait vers ce fil plus tôt...

@gothi:  nan pas vraiment (enfin de mémoire) en fait moi tant que çà répond -> same player play again -   :Laughing:   et pis belnet doit avoir un uptime stratosphérique non ?

Bon c'est vrai soit ; faudra que je regarde si y'a pas plus performant depuis mais bon comme je fais çà la nuit en auto 97% du temps je vais pas trop chipoter pour le débit

----------

## Poussin

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @gothi:  nan pas vraiment (enfin de mémoire) en fait moi tant que çà répond -> same player play again -    et pis belnet doit avoir un uptime stratosphérique non ?
> 
> Bon c'est vrai soit ; faudra que je regarde si y'a pas plus performant depuis mais bon comme je fais çà la nuit en auto 97% du temps je vais pas trop chipoter pour le débit

 

Oula, il y a quelques années, les problèmes de mirror avec belnet étaient assez... monumentaux. A tel point que belnet avait disparu de la liste des miroirs

----------

## ghoti

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> A tel point que belnet avait disparu de la liste des miroirs

 

+1

A l'heure actuelle, il n'est toujours pas sur la liste officielle, bien qu'il semble exister sur leur site.

D'ailleurs, il n'y a plus aucun miroir officiel en Belgique (skynet a disparu depuis longtemps !  :Sad: )

----------

## Napoleon

Bon !

Je suis (enfin !) parvenu à l'étape 10 de l'installation du Handbook.

D'emblée, l'installation automatique de grub n'a pas fonctionnée, car quand j'entrais grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda eh bien, rien ne se passait, latéralement rien. J'ai attendu, par deux fois, 30min, sans que la commande ne finisse par elle même.

Du coup, je suis passé à l'installation manuelle, qui s'est déroulée, à peut prés normalement, sauf qu'au redémarrage, eh ben, comme ça serait beaucoup trop beau que tout fonctionne comme sur des roulettes, ben ça a foiré… Grub était bizzard, déjà il y'avais des bandes grises verticales dans grub et quand il m'a donné les deux choix que j'avais mis, j'ai sélectionnée celui par défaut et ça me mène à un écran qui me dit d'appuyer sur n'importe quelle touche, quand appuis sur n'importe quelle touche il me remet au choix initial… et rebelote, boucle infinie.

Je vais déjà réessayer de remètre grub de l'ubuntu qui était à coté, mais sinon, je suppose que le problème doit se situé dans une mauvaise édition du grub.conf. Déja, il m'avait dit de mettre, en fonction des choix que j'ai fait au préalable, l'une ou l'autre des options uvesafb et vesafb (!) mais je me souviens pas de ce que j'ai pris moi !

puis, y'a autre chose dans la syntaxe de grub.conf, au moment suivant :

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0) #Je suppose que ça c'est la partition où doit se trouver /boot

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-r5 root=/dev/sda3 #mais là root=/dev/sda3 correspond à quoi au juste, la partition / ?

```

merci de votre aide.

----------

## Poussin

Ta config de grub que tu affiches dans la balise a l'air bonne, sauf que... Tu l'as trouvé où ce vieux kernel pardi???

----------

## Napoleon

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Ta config de grub que tu affiches dans la balise a l'air bonne, sauf que... Tu l'as trouvé où ce vieux kernel pardi???

 Euh, en fait, je ne suis pas sur que le nom que j'ai donné à mon kernel contienne le véritable numéro de version, j'ai juste pris le nom proposé dans le handbook pour être en cohérence avec la suite du handbook.

Parcontre, la partie du handbook que j'ai montrée dans le post précédant n'est pas vraiment celle que j'ai utilisée dans mon grub.conf, c'est juste le même "schème".

Étant donné que je n'ai pu mêttre de partition /boot à part, il y'a du y'avoir dans le grub.conf proposé par le handbook des trucs spécifique à ceux qui ont une partoche pour /boot mais que je n'ai pas su voir.

----------

## ghoti

Hum, pas très clair tout ça   :Confused: 

1. sur quelle partition et dans quel répertoire se trouve ton noyau ?

2. quel est le nom exact du fichier-noyau ?

3. pourrais-tu donner EXACTEMENT ce que tu as mis dans ton grub.conf ?

----------

## Napoleon

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Hum, pas très clair tout ça  
> 
> 1. sur quelle partition et dans quel répertoire se trouve ton noyau ?
> 
> 2. quel est le nom exact du fichier-noyau ?
> ...

 Je compte communiqué tout cela, mais avant je travail a arriver à booter sur l'installation de l'ubuntu que j'ai mis (j'écris depuis un autre ordi). aussitôt fait, je communique tout ça.

----------

## loopx

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *Poussin wrote:*   Ta config de grub que tu affiches dans la balise a l'air bonne, sauf que... Tu l'as trouvé où ce vieux kernel pardi??? Euh, en fait, je ne suis pas sur que le nom que j'ai donné à mon kernel contienne le véritable numéro de version, j'ai juste pris le nom proposé dans le handbook pour être en cohérence avec la suite du handbook.
> 
> 

 

Un conseil (à 10 fr ...) c'est de ne jamais commencer un truc via la doc sans savoir ou la doc veut en venir .. Apprend à connaitre les commandes (ce qu'elles font) au lieu de taper stupidement ce qui est inscrit dans la doc  :Cool:  .

Perso, j'ai commencé Linux avec Gentoo (j'avais tenté mandriva et slackware, mais jamais accroché à cause du mode graphique ...) et j'ai passé 3 mois (aussi quand je faisais mon baccalauréat) à me casser la tête, à comprendre le pourquoi du comment ... Je n'ai pas du tout suivi correctement la doc (d'ailleurs, j'ai du en faire ch*** plus d'un sur le forum ^^) .. mais grâce à cela, je sais que beaucoup de tuto te demande de taper des commandes qui sont inutile ("sécurité" et "généricité" ... inutile quand on gère bien sa distro), périmée, etc ... Ce genre de doc "un peu trop exhaustif" à mon gout à tendance à paumer les utilisateurs ... Rien de tel que de gratter par sois-même quand on a du temps et qu'on commence à s'y connaitre un minimum  :Cool:  ... d'ailleurs, le moment ou on apprend le plus, c'est juste avant les exams :p    pas envie d'étudier, mais par contre, envie de faire un truc bien tordu sur linux   :Laughing: 

Pour connaitre ton matos, il y a la commande "dmidecode" ... je l'utilise sur RHEL, je ne sais pas si elle existe sur Gentoo ...

----------

## loopx

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Hum, pas très clair tout ça  
> 
> 1. sur quelle partition et dans quel répertoire se trouve ton noyau ?
> 
> 2. quel est le nom exact du fichier-noyau ?
> ...

 

Tu verra, quand tu sera bon, tu jouera avec du X ou de la console, t'aura même plus besoin d'un autre pc   :Laughing: 

Marrant quand même de lire du MP3 sur un ordi qui n'est même pas encore capable de booter   :Cool: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*    *Poussin wrote:*   Ta config de grub que tu affiches dans la balise a l'air bonne, sauf que... Tu l'as trouvé où ce vieux kernel pardi??? Euh, en fait, je ne suis pas sur que le nom que j'ai donné à mon kernel contienne le véritable numéro de version, j'ai juste pris le nom proposé dans le handbook pour être en cohérence avec la suite du handbook.
> 
>  
> 
> Un conseil (à 10 fr ...) c'est de ne jamais commencer un truc via la doc sans savoir ou la doc veut en venir .. Apprend à connaitre les commandes (ce qu'elles font) au lieu de taper stupidement ce qui est inscrit dans la doc  .
> ...

 Merci, cela dit j'éssaye de comprendre ce que je fais, au fur et à mesure. N'apeche, si j'étais encore à me demandé qui fait quoi, j'en serais encore à demandé si gentoo c'est vraiment bien si je ferais pas mieux de voir une debian ou une fedora… bref, j'aurais jamais commencé.

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Tu verra, quand tu sera bon, tu jouera avec du X ou de la console, t'aura même plus besoin d'un autre pc  
> 
> Marrant quand même de lire du MP3 sur un ordi qui n'est même pas encore capable de booter  

 c'est pas tellement l'absence de X qui me gène mais l'environnement minimaliste du liveCD (même pas screen) et franchement ça tord le coup à changer de TTY pour recopier deux trois trucs (ça donne l'impression d'aller dans une autre pièce.

Pour les autres : voici mon grub.conf :

```
# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

#Partition qui contient l'image du noyau

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-r5 root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x315 video=vesafb:mtrr:3 #LÀ, j'avoue ne pas du tout savoir ce que j'ai fait à partir de "vga" on m'as dit de choisir entre uvesafb et vesafb, j'ai pas du tout compris en fonction de quoi je devais choisir l'un où l'autre, alors je l'ai fait un peut au hasard :-°

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5 (Sauvetage)

#Partition qui contient l'image du noyau

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-r5 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb #Là, je ne sais pas pourquoi le handbook m'a dit de mettre "init=/bin/bb", j'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique pourquoi "brighite bardo" défend aussi les vaches gentoo ? :O

 

#J'ai laissé ces lignes commentées pour toujours avoir un modèle de la syntaxe du grub.conf

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

#root (hd0,0)

#kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

# vim:ft=conf:
```

Sinon, pour ce que j'ai en en bootant, c'est le message suivant (les caractère que j'ai mis en gras, sont apparut "brouillés" sur mon écran)  :

 *Quote:*   

> GRUB loading, please waiit…

 

Alors pas grave, je wait, sauf que ça prends trop longtemps du coup appuis sur entrée pour voir ce que ça donne et j'ai le message suivant qui s'affiche juste en dessous du premier :

 *Quote:*   

>  looding 'Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5
> 
> root (hd0,2)
> 
>  Filesystem type is jfs, partition type ext3
> ...

 

puis quand je press une key j'ai bien l'écran de choix de grub (celui où y'a les différents systèmes que j'ai renseignés) mais  l'image est brouillée, puis quand appuis sur entrée pour en choisir un, je reviens à l'écran d'avant.

----------

## ghoti

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

 

Décodage : "le fond d'écran de grub se trouve dans le fichier splash.xpm.gz, sur la première partition du premier disque, dans le répertoire "/boot/grub/"

Correct ?

Si oui, ce n'est pas très cohérent avec la suite puisque tu as aussi un répertoire "boot" sur la troisième partition ...

 *Quote:*   

> root (hd0,2)

 "Le noyau se trouve sur la troisième partition du premier disque ..."

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-r5

 "... dans le fichier /boot/kernel-2.6.24-r5 ..."

As-tu bien un fichier qui porte ce nom ?

Comme Poussin l'a demandé plus haut : pourquoi avoir choisi un noyau si vieux ????

 *Quote:*   

> vga=0x315 video=vesafb:mtrr:3

 Dans un premier temps, supprime toute cette partie.

Le but est avant tout que le noyau démarre sans problème, même dans un écran tout moche. Le reste, on verra après !  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-r5 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb #Là, je ne sais pas pourquoi le handbook m'a dit de mettre "init=/bin/bb", j'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique pourquoi "brighite bardo" défend aussi les vaches gentoo ? :O

 

Tout ce qui se trouve après le nom du noyau est transmis tel quel au noyau : c'est l'ensemble des paramètres que le noyau utilisera lors de son initialisation.

La liste et la description des paramètres se trouve dans /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt  :Wink: 

----------

## Poussin

Donc il ne trouve pas ton fichier kernel -> on a besoin de ta structure de partitions

----------

## Napoleon

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 
> 
> Décodage : "le fond d'écran de grub se trouve dans le fichier splash.xpm.gz, sur la première partition du premier disque, dans le répertoire "/boot/grub/"
> 
> Correct ?
> ...

 

Justement, première erreur repérée. c'est bien sur la sda3 que se trouve /boot/grub et donc aussi splash.xpm.gz (mais si ce n'est qu'un fond d'écran, on ne peut pas s'en passé ? ça m'intéresse pas trop l'esthétique).

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   root (hd0,2) "Le noyau se trouve sur la troisième partition du premier disque ..."
> 
>  *Quote:*   kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-r5 "... dans le fichier /boot/kernel-2.6.24-r5 ..."
> 
> As-tu bien un fichier qui porte ce nom ?

 

Parfaitement, j'ai bien ce "kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r5" dans la partition sda3.

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Comme Poussin l'a demandé plus haut : pourquoi avoir choisi un noyau si vieux ????

 Aussi ai-je répondu a Poussin que, à moins que le handbook ne fasse installé cette version, ce que j'ai écrit dans le grub.conf n'était que le nom du fichier, non pas la version réelle du noyau. J'ai choisi d'appelé mon fichier ainsi car le handbook proposait ce nom là, j'ai donc choisit ce nom "par défaut", pour rester cohérent avec la suite du handbook.

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   vga=0x315 video=vesafb:mtrr:3 Dans un premier temps, supprime toute cette partie.
> 
> Le but est avant tout que le noyau démarre sans problème, même dans un écran tout moche. Le reste, on verra après ! 

 Pas de soucis, comme dit plus haut, je m'en fout un peut trop de l'esthétique, sauf la résolution des TTY mais qu'importe, on verra ça après.

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-r5 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb #Là, je ne sais pas pourquoi le handbook m'a dit de mettre "init=/bin/bb", j'aimerais bien que l'on m'explique pourquoi "brighite bardo" défend aussi les vaches gentoo ? :O 
> 
> Tout ce qui se trouve après le nom du noyau est transmis tel quel au noyau : c'est l'ensemble des paramètres que le noyau utilisera lors de son initialisation.
> 
> La liste et la description des paramètres se trouve dans /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt 

 Merci, je sens que je vais m'amuser avec ça  :Razz: 

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Donc il ne trouve pas ton fichier kernel -> on a besoin de ta structure de partitions

 Aussitôt dit aussitôt fait :

```
fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sda

WARNING: DOS-compatible mode is deprecated. It's strongly recommended to

         switch off the mode (command 'c') and change display units to

         sectors (command 'u').

Commande (m pour l'aide): p

Disque /dev/sda: 250.1 Go, 250059350016 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 30401 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identifiant de disque : 0x17e717e6

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sda1   *           1       18626   149613283    f  W95 Etendue (LBA)

/dev/sda2           18627       20769    17213647+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3           20770       26780    48278528   83  Linux

/dev/sda4           27272       30402    25136128   83  Linux

/dev/sda5               1        7279    58468504+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6            7280       18626    91144746   83  Linux

Commande (m pour l'aide):
```

Sur la sda3 y'a le système gentoo /. sur la sda4 y'a mon installation d'Ubuntu. sur la sda5 y'a la place pour le future /home de gentoo et sur la sda6 y'a un truc à moi que je monte sur /mnt/truc.

----------

## ghoti

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> (mais si ce n'est qu'un fond d'écran, on ne peut pas s'en passé ? ça m'intéresse pas trop l'esthétique).

 

Suffit de supprimer la ligne (ou la mettre en commentaire ) !  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Comme Poussin l'a demandé plus haut : pourquoi avoir choisi un noyau si vieux ???? Aussi ai-je répondu a Poussin que, à moins que le handbook ne fasse installé cette version, ce que j'ai écrit dans le grub.conf n'était que le nom du fichier, non pas la version réelle du noyau. J'ai choisi d'appelé mon fichier ainsi car le handbook proposait ce nom là, j'ai donc choisit ce nom "par défaut", pour rester cohérent avec la suite du handbook.

 

C'est bien ce que je craignais !

Tu auras compris à notre réaction que c'est une trrrrrès mauvaise idée ! 

Si on met la version du noyau dans le nom du fichier, c'est pour pouvoir s'y retrouver et savoir à quoi s'attendre alors si de ton côté tu vas tout mélanger ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

C'est comme si tu mettais l'étiquette "sucre" sur la boîte de "mort aux rats" !  :Laughing: 

A corriger d'urgence sinon ce n'est pas la peine de continuer !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Pour revenir à ton "Error 15" sur grub, vois un peu si cette doc peut t'aider ...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Justement, première erreur repérée. c'est bien sur la sda3 que se trouve /boot/grub et donc aussi splash.xpm.gz

 

Ile te faut donc remplacer le deuxième 0 par un 2 dans "splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz".

Plutôt que de te faire lire de longs discours, suis les recommandations de la documentation officielle francophone en cas d'erreur 15. Tu es, bien sûr, dans le cas "Démarrage d'un système d'exploitation".

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système
> 
> ...

 

Euh... tu as plus de 16 Go de Swap, c'est voulu ?! Je suis également curieux de tes besoins système. 46 Go, c'est énorme !

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   Justement, première erreur repérée. c'est bien sur la sda3 que se trouve /boot/grub et donc aussi splash.xpm.gz 
> 
> Ile te faut donc remplacer le deuxième 0 par un 2 dans "splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz".
> 
> Plutôt que de te faire lire de longs discours, suis les recommandations de la documentation officielle francophone en cas d'erreur 15. Tu es, bien sûr, dans le cas "Démarrage d'un système d'exploitation".

 j'ai bien renommé le truc comme il faut en (hd0,2) et je regarde la doc.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système
> 
> ...

 Oui je sais, c'est énorme, et c'est voulu, en théorie, un swap n'a aucun intérêt d'être grand car s'il est trop souvent sollicité c'est qu'il vaut mieux investir dans de la RAM mais bon j'ai pas vraiment de quoi investir et puis j'ai de l'espace sur le DD (j'ai même encore de l'espace libre).

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   Justement, première erreur repérée. c'est bien sur la sda3 que se trouve /boot/grub et donc aussi splash.xpm.gz 
> 
> Ile te faut donc remplacer le deuxième 0 par un 2 dans "splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz".
> 
> Plutôt que de te faire lire de longs discours, suis les recommandations de la documentation officielle francophone en cas d'erreur 15.

 J'ai bien lu, mon noyau existe bien, sous le même nom que tel qu'il est renseigné sur grub.conf. le problème serait-t-il du au mauvais renseignement de splash.xpm.gz aujourd'hui corrigé ? Auquel cas, je pourrais ré-installer grub et, en théorie, arriver à amorcer mon noyau gentoo.

Edit: je me corrige pour m'avoir trop vite exprimé, si vite que je n'ai vérifié ce que j'ai prétendu ci-dessus, qu'après l'avoir proféré : il y'a bien une différence entre le nom de mon fichier et celui mentionné dans grub.conf, une différence que je me suis empressé d'ajustée.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> il y'a bien une différence entre le nom de mon fichier et celui mentionné dans grub.conf, une différence que je me suis empressé d'ajustée.

 

J'espère que tu as fait mieux que cela et que, comme ghoti te l'a demandé, tu as donné un meilleur nom à ton noyau ! Enfin, quoi qu'il en soit, ton système devrait maintenant démarrer.

Pour ce qui est du dimensionnement du swap, je ne comprends toujours pas. Y a-t-il, vraiment, la moindre chance que tu aies besoin de plus de 16 Go de mémoire ? Personnellement, je suis content d'être passé à 2 Go de RAM car j'en ai parfois besoin lors d'expérimentations en fouille de données (je suis chercheur dans ce domaine). Sans cela, je serais encore avec 1 Go ! Et puis, te rends-tu compte qu'il est insupportable d'utiliser un système qui swappe ? Si tu arrives à supporter durant son remplissage à 16 Go... je veux tes nerfs !

Topo similaire pour la partition racine : je n'imagine pas qu'une machine de bureau (c'est bien ce que tu veux ?) ait besoin de 16 Go d'espace système sur le disque. Il faudrait probablement installer tous les jeux 3D de Portage ! Alors 46 Go...

Pour le moment tu as trop de la place pour tes données mais ça ne va pas durer ! Je me souviens lorsque, recevant mon nouvel ordinateur, je me demandais ce que j'allais bien pouvoir faire avec autant d'espace disque. Il mesurait 1,6 Go. C'était il y a quatorze ans...  :Razz:  Certes les disques ne durent pas aussi longtemps mais il n'est pas déraisonnable de penser que ton installation Gentoo va durer sept ou huit ans. D'ici là, tu seras devenu un gourou et auras reconverti ta machine en serveur de fichiers... Oui, je me lance dans la voyance.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'espère que tu as fait mieux que cela et que, comme ghoti te l'a demandé, tu as donné un meilleur nom à ton noyau ! Enfin, quoi qu'il en soit, ton système devrait maintenant démarrer.

 Ben, en fait, vous allez rire, je ne connais pas la version de mon noyaut, je suppose qu'en ayant suivit j'ai la dernière verssion, mais bon.

Autre chose : pour écrire GRUB dans le mbr, je dois me recrooté je suppose (ubuntu utilise GRUB-pc, alors que le handbook a conseillé grub legacy).

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est du dimensionnement du swap, je ne comprends toujours pas. Y a-t-il, vraiment, la moindre chance que tu aies besoin de plus de 16 Go de mémoire ? Personnellement, je suis content d'être passé à 2 Go de RAM car j'en ai parfois besoin lors d'expérimentations en fouille de données (je suis chercheur dans ce domaine). Sans cela, je serais encore avec 1 Go ! Et puis, te rends-tu compte qu'il est insupportable d'utiliser un système qui swappe ? Si tu arrives à supporter durant son remplissage à 16 Go... je veux tes nerfs !

 c'est vrais qu'un système qui swap n'est en théorie, pas supportable, cela dit je n'ai jamais pris la peine de mesurer combien mon swap est sollicité, mais bon, comme j'ai de la place que je n'utilise pas la question ne s'est jamais posée, alors pourquoi changer une équipe qui gagne ?  :Very Happy:  (même si en toute vraisemblance elle gagnerait autant avec un swap plus ajusté).

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Topo similaire pour la partition racine : je n'imagine pas qu'une machine de bureau (c'est bien ce que tu veux ?) ait besoin de 16 Go d'espace système sur le disque. Il faudrait probablement installer tous les jeux 3D de Portage ! Alors 46 Go...
> 
> Pour le moment tu as trop de la place pour tes données mais ça ne va pas durer ! Je me souviens lorsque, recevant mon nouvel ordinateur, je me demandais ce que j'allais bien pouvoir faire avec autant d'espace disque. Il mesurait 1,6 Go. C'était il y a quatorze ans...  Certes les disques ne durent pas aussi longtemps mais il n'est pas déraisonnable de penser que ton installation Gentoo va durer sept ou huit ans. D'ici là, tu seras devenu un gourou et auras reconverti ta machine en serveur de fichiers... Oui, je me lance dans la voyance. 

 C'est exactement à cela que je pense. Cela dit, comme j'ai actuellement deux machines, le serveur était déjà prévu, je prévois de m'y lancé dés que j'ai fini d'installer gentoo sur mon poste d'utilisation.

----------

## Napoleon

Bon ben, 

j'ai refait le taf,

dans l'ordre voici ce que j'ai fais :

```
fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo/

[sudo] password for fove48: 

fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/gentoo/home/

fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount : seul root exécuter cette commande

fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: ne peut changer le répertoire racine vers /mnt/gentoo: Opération non permise

fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ sudo chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

OperateurNOir / # en

enable                   enc2xs-2.39-perl-5.12.2  envsubst

enc2xs                   env                      env-update

OperateurNOir / # env

env         envsubst    env-update  

OperateurNOir / # env-update 

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

OperateurNOir / # source /etc/profile

OperateurNOir / # exp

expand  expiry  export  expr    

OperateurNOir / # export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

(chroot) OperateurNOir / # grub --no-floppy
```

ce qui me renvois sur le prompt de grub où j'ai fais ceci :

```
grub> root (hd0,2)

 Filesystem type is jfs, partition type 0x83

grub> set

 Possible commands are: setkey setup

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/jfs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/jfs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  17 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+17 p (hd0,2)/boot/grub/stage2

/boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

grub> root (hd0,2)
```

Ce sur quoi j'ai un peut de doute, c'est la partie " Filesystem type is jfs, partition type 0x83", tout ceci est de bon augure ?

----------

## loopx

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   vga=0x315 video=vesafb:mtrr:3 Dans un premier temps, supprime toute cette partie.
> 
> Le but est avant tout que le noyau démarre sans problème, même dans un écran tout moche. Le reste, on verra après ! 

 

+1000

et encore une fois, au début, il faut faire le minimum de configuration ... plus c'est légé et simple, mieux c'est dans un premier temps (sinon, tu te mets des batons dans les roues, et tu tombe sur toutes sorte de problème qui font penser à des problèmes un peu aléatoire .. puis tu perdra tout tes cheveux   :Laughing:  ).

----------

## loopx

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    *ghoti wrote:*   Comme Poussin l'a demandé plus haut : pourquoi avoir choisi un noyau si vieux ???? Aussi ai-je répondu a Poussin que, à moins que le handbook ne fasse installé cette version, ce que j'ai écrit dans le grub.conf n'était que le nom du fichier, non pas la version réelle du noyau. J'ai choisi d'appelé mon fichier ainsi car le handbook proposait ce nom là, j'ai donc choisit ce nom "par défaut", pour rester cohérent avec la suite du handbook. 
> 
> C'est bien ce que je craignais !
> 
> Tu auras compris à notre réaction que c'est une trrrrrès mauvaise idée ! 
> ...

 

Perso, sur mes Gentoo, je n'utilise jamais de nom de version dans la version du kernel. J'ai 2 entrées dans Grub : une Gentoo et une Gentoo recovery .. Un petit script contient les commandes de compilation et de copier du noyau vers /boot/. Un premier script compile et installe sous "Gentoo" ; un autre copie la version déjà compilée et la place sur "Gentoo recovery".

En gros, si le nouveau kernel à des problèmes, je passe sur la "Gentoo recovery" et hop, ça boot. Quand j'estime qu'un nouveau kernel (sur "Gentoo") est stable et ne me pose pas de problème, alors j'exécute le deuxième script qui va faire en sorte que "Gentoo recovery" utilisera le même kernel que "Gentoo" (ce sont bien 2 copies ideentiques, pas de lien symbolique ou autre!). Très utile pour éviter d'être obligé de passer par un livecd  :Wink: 

EDIT: 16Go de swap  :Neutral:   t'es complètement FOU  :Neutral:   Meme sur nos serveur avec des 32Go de mémoire, on as pas autant de swap! Cela n'a aucune utilisé : tu aurais pu l'utilisé pour y stocké une autre distro  :Wink: 

Perso, avec 1Go de mémoire, je mettais 512 ou 1Go de swap .. et je ne l'utilisais pratiquement jamais car je dépassais rarement les 300Mo .. maintenant, un peu plus avec KDE4. Sur mon nouveau pc, j'ai 6Go DDR3 ... j'ai même pas mis de swap .. je ne sais pas si j'ai réussi à dépassé 2Go de mémoire ... C'est surtout pour jouer sur Windows, de temps en temps  :Wink:   .. mais la, vive openttd :p .. sur linux ..   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Et alors ? Il démarre ou pas ton noyau ?

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Ben, en fait, vous allez rire, je ne connais pas la version de mon noyaut, je suppose qu'en ayant suivit j'ai la dernière verssion, mais bon.

 

'uname -r' te donne la version du noyau qui tourne. Mais, même si tu ne connais pas cette information, il vaut mieux ne pas indiquer de numéro de version (genre '/boot/vmlinuz') que d'indiquer une version fausse !

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Ce sur quoi j'ai un peut de doute, c'est la partie " Filesystem type is jfs, partition type 0x83", tout ceci est de bon augure ?

 

Tout baigne.

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tout baigne.

 Encore un ultime détail avant de rebooter, pour ajouter l'installation de l'ubuntu à grub j'ai quelques difficultés. en fait je ne trouve pas le kernel d'ubuntu dans son /boot dont voici le contenu :

```
fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ sudo ls /boot/

abi-2.6.35-22-generic         memtest86+_multiboot.bin

config-2.6.35-22-generic      System.map-2.6.35-22-generic

grub               vmcoreinfo-2.6.35-22-generic

initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic

memtest86+.bin

fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ 

```

Le fait qu'ubuntu utilise grub-pc et gentoo grub legacy cela influe-t-il sur l'interopérabilité au final ? (je suppose que non vue que l'on arrive à faire cohabiter du windobe, donc pourquoi pas du grub)

----------

## loopx

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est du dimensionnement du swap, je ne comprends toujours pas. Y a-t-il, vraiment, la moindre chance que tu aies besoin de plus de 16 Go de mémoire ? Personnellement, je suis content d'être passé à 2 Go de RAM car j'en ai parfois besoin lors d'expérimentations en fouille de données (je suis chercheur dans ce domaine). Sans cela, je serais encore avec 1 Go ! Et puis, te rends-tu compte qu'il est insupportable d'utiliser un système qui swappe ? Si tu arrives à supporter durant son remplissage à 16 Go... je veux tes nerfs !
> 
> 

 

+1

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Certes les disques ne durent pas aussi longtemps mais il n'est pas déraisonnable de penser que ton installation Gentoo va durer sept ou huit ans. D'ici là, tu seras devenu un gourou et auras reconverti ta machine en serveur de fichiers... Oui, je me lance dans la voyance. 

 

+2

 :Laughing: 

EDIT: l'utilisation de la swap ne va JAMAIS améliorer quoi que ce soit : c'est l'inverse! La swap, c'est un workaround qui permet de faire tourner des applications qui consomme beaucoup de mémoire QUAND tu n'a pas assez de mémoire physique. Quand tu commence à l'utiliser, tu es perdant ... alors, 16Go, ... moi je bouff le clavier ...

EDIT2: @Napoleon : pitier, arrête avec tes "sudo ..." .. fais nous un bon "sudo -s" .. ensuite, plus besoin de sudo  :Wink:  (le "-s" t'ouvre un terminal en su ; d'ailleur, j'ai jamais vu Gentoo utiliser "sudo" sur les cd ...  :Surprised:   je suis direct en root ... étrange ...)

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> en fait je ne trouve pas le kernel d'ubuntu dans son /boot

 

vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic est l'image (tu noteras que je te proposais, dans mon dernier message de nommer ton noyau "vmlinuz"...).

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Le fait qu'ubuntu utilise grub-pc et gentoo grub legacy cela influe-t-il sur l'interopérabilité au final ?

 

N'en utilise qu'un. Il n'y aura aucun problème (enfin... si tu recopies correctement les noms de fichiers dont a besoin GRUB !  :Wink:  ).

----------

## loopx

[quote="Napoleon"]

```
fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo/

[sudo] password for fove48: 

fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/gentoo/home/

fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount : seul root exécuter cette commande

fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: ne peut changer le répertoire racine vers /mnt/gentoo: Opération non permise

fove48@OperateurNOir:~$ sudo chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

OperateurNOir / # en

enable                   enc2xs-2.39-perl-5.12.2  envsubst

enc2xs                   env                      env-update

OperateurNOir / # env

env         envsubst    env-update  

OperateurNOir / # env-update 

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

OperateurNOir / # source /etc/profile

OperateurNOir / # exp

expand  expiry  export  expr    

OperateurNOir / # export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

(chroot) OperateurNOir / # grub --no-floppy
```

 :Laughing:  le coup de pinceau du n00b   :Laughing:   (je rigole hein).

Pour le /proc, tu peux faire un "bind" comme pour dev aussi  :Wink:  ; pour le "export" .. franchement, j'ai jamais utilisé ça, me demande si c'est bien nécessaire ...

EDIT: comment est-il possible d'avoir un noyau compiler .. sans en connaitre la version  :Neutral:    .. /usr/src/linux, c'est pas toi qui a du le créé ? Si oui, tu aurais du voir passer la version ...

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   Le fait qu'ubuntu utilise grub-pc et gentoo grub legacy cela influe-t-il sur l'interopérabilité au final ? 
> 
> N'en utilise qu'un. Il n'y aura aucun problème (enfin... si tu recopies correctement les noms de fichiers dont a besoin GRUB !  ).

 

+1 !

D'ailleurs, vu la manière dont ils sont installés - "setup (hd0) " - (donc dans le MBR), il ne saurait de toutes façons y en avoir qu'un seul !

Désolé, Napo mais tu viens de flinguer ton grub Ubuntu !  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Désolé, Napo mais tu viens de flinguer ton grub Ubuntu ! 

 

Reste plus qu'a le virtualiser ^^

----------

## Magic Banana

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Désolé, Napo mais tu viens de flinguer ton grub Ubuntu !  
> 
> Reste plus qu'a le virtualiser ^^

 

 :Question:  Le GRUB installé (le legacy donc) a, dans son fichier de configuration, la ligne de démarrage d'Ubuntu et c'est bon.

----------

## ghoti

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>   Le GRUB installé (le legacy donc) a, dans son fichier de configuration, la ligne de démarrage d'Ubuntu et c'est bon.

 

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que le MBR a été remplacé, ce qui revient à flinguer la version de grub installée par Ubuntu (grub-pc)  :Wink: 

Mais bien entendu, il est toujours possible de démarrer ubuntu, et ce, même sans l'inscription dans le fichier de configuration (vive le shell grub !  :Wink:  ).

Ce qu'il faut retenir, c'est que grub est totalement indépendant de tout OS donc peu importe d'où il vient.

Mais il n'en faut qu'un seul (sauf à faire du "chainloader" !  :Wink: )

----------

## Napoleon

ÇA BOOOOOOOT !

ma gentoo à, finalement, bien booté, reste un seul détail, mon compte n'y fonctionne pas.

EN effet à un moment de l'installation j'avais fait "passwd" et j'ai tapé un mdp (que j'ai bien noté sur un bout de papier), donc, à défaut de préciser le user, la commande passwd change le mdp de root. C'est du moins ce que je croyais… sauf que dans l'identifiant je tape "root" et dans le mdp mon mdp, ben… "Échec d'identification". j'ai même essayé le nom de user "fove48" qui est le nom de user que j'avais au moment de me chrooté mais rien n'y fait. Une idée ?

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*    *Napoleon wrote:*   Le fait qu'ubuntu utilise grub-pc et gentoo grub legacy cela influe-t-il sur l'interopérabilité au final ? 
> 
> N'en utilise qu'un. Il n'y aura aucun problème (enfin... si tu recopies correctement les noms de fichiers dont a besoin GRUB !  ). 
> 
> +1 !
> ...

 MDR, Merci mais je le sais déjà, c'est pas un problème, je sais le reconstruire.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   en fait je ne trouve pas le kernel d'ubuntu dans son /boot 
> 
> vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic est l'image (tu noteras que je te proposais, dans mon dernier message de nommer ton noyau "vmlinuz"...).
> 
>  *Napoleon wrote:*   Le fait qu'ubuntu utilise grub-pc et gentoo grub legacy cela influe-t-il sur l'interopérabilité au final ? 
> ...

 je fais le nécessaire pour pouvoir amorcer les deux sans reconstruire le mbr de l'un ou l'autre à chaque fois…

----------

## loopx

Pour grub d'ubuntu, tu ne va rien reconstruire du tout : tu dois gérer soit via Gentoo, soit via Ubuntu, tu peux pas avoir 2 gestions de grub séparée   :Very Happy: .

Pour ton mot de passe ... tu es probablement en qwerty ... 

Si tu as tapé un sudo passwd, c'est le mot de passe ... ah que non, faut faire "passwd" quand tu es chrooté, sinon tu as changé le pass du livecd   :Laughing: 

et je confirme, c'est "passwd <user>" pour configurer ton user   :Wink: 

Tu peux aussi configurer ton pass via l'edition d'un fichier, en y placant le hash correspondant .. mais bon, c'est pour un autre jour ça :p

----------

## ghoti

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Pour grub d'ubuntu, tu ne va rien reconstruire du tout : tu dois gérer soit via Gentoo, soit via Ubuntu, tu peux pas avoir 2 gestions de grub séparée  .

 

A mon avis, c'est ce qu'il voulait dire : il a bien compris qu'il ne fallait qu'un seul grub pour "chapeauter" tous ses OS  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Pour grub d'ubuntu, tu ne va rien reconstruire du tout : tu dois gérer soit via Gentoo, soit via Ubuntu, tu peux pas avoir 2 gestions de grub séparée  . 
> 
> A mon avis, c'est ce qu'il voulait dire : il a bien compris qu'il ne fallait qu'un seul grub pour "chapeauter" tous ses OS 

 

Arf, ..., donc c'est moi qui ai pas compris   :Laughing: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Pour grub d'ubuntu, tu ne va rien reconstruire du tout : tu dois gérer soit via Gentoo, soit via Ubuntu, tu peux pas avoir 2 gestions de grub séparée  .

 en effet, comme l'as dit ghoti je sais bien qu'il faut qu'un GRUB pour le tout  :Very Happy: , mais j'avais du mal à identifier le fichier du kernel dans le /boot d'ubuntu.

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Pour ton mot de passe ... tu es probablement en qwerty ... 

 

Pas bète, j'ai tapé comme si j'étais en bépo.

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Si tu as tapé un sudo passwd, c'est le mot de passe ... ah que non, faut faire "passwd" quand tu es chrooté, sinon tu as changé le pass du livecd   

 Ah, non non, on ne me la fait pas celle-là  :Very Happy: , je démarrais depuis un système ubuntu (donc pas de live cd) et j'ai bien fait passwd quand j'étais chrooté !

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Tu peux aussi configurer ton pass via l'edition d'un fichier, en y placant le hash correspondant .. mais bon, c'est pour un autre jour ça :p

 Aucune inquiétude, je sais très bien que les systèmes unix stoquent le condensat du MDP plutôt que le MDP lui même et qu'il suffit de choisir un autre MDP, calculer son condensat et le placer à la place de l'ancien hash. La cryptographie, ça me connais, ça me connais si bien que c'est ce qui m'a perdu  :Very Happy:  Eh ! Je suis pas si noob que ça !  :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

N'apèche, je suppose que les pilotes pour bépo et azerty sont disponibles dans mon installation, car dans mon MDP, y'a des caractères tapés avec Alt Gr et ça va étre compliquer de retrouvé les combinaisons de touches formant un caractère sous qwerty…

est-ce que l'agencement utilisé par défaut dans l'installation de gentoo est en qwerty américain ou britannique car chaqu'un gère les Alt et Alt Gr à sa manière (US ne les gère même pas !).

Ça devient compliqué de tapé son MDP si la disposition par défaut ne prévoit pas la possibilité de taper les caractères spéciaux que j'ai utilisé :/

----------

## xaviermiller

Il fallait éditer /etc/conf.d/keymaps (pour la console) ou ton xorg.conf (pour X11) avant de rebooter  :Wink: 

Passe dans ubuntu (ou un liveCD), monte / et édite ces fichiers de config.

----------

## loopx

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> La cryptographie, ça me connais, ça me connais si bien que c'est ce qui m'a perdu  Eh ! Je suis pas si noob que ça ! 

 

Moi, la cryptographie, ça me fait peur   :Shocked: 

 :Laughing: 

EDIT: facile, tu peux taper "loadkeys be-latin1" (si t'as un clavier belge du moins), mais ... encore faudrait-il être connecté au terminal   :Laughing: 

Et hop, on reprend le livecd ...   :Wink: 

Pour le ALT GRr, fonctionne aussi même si clavier pas réglé, mais il faut encore savoir quel est la "bonne" deuxième touche   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Il fallait éditer /etc/conf.d/keymaps (pour la console) ou ton xorg.conf (pour X11) avant de rebooter 

 J'avais déjà identifié la séquence de touche à taper sous une disposition qwerty britannique mais si c'est du qwerty américain y'a aucune chance de pouvoir écrire mon MDP. Bizarement, sous ubuntu, le fichier /etc/conf.d/keymaps n'existe pas, une telle différence peut éxistée entre les deux OS ?

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Passe dans ubuntu (ou un liveCD), monte / et édite ces fichiers de config.

 Et moi qui voulais éviter le trop long chargement de ce liveCD  :Very Happy: , faudra que je pense à changer de liveCD de référence moi, Knopix existe pour ça d'ailleurs.

----------

## Napoleon

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: facile, tu peux taper "loadkeys be-latin1" (si t'as un clavier belge du moins), mais ... encore faudrait-il être connecté au terminal   

 Oui, faut déjà avoir un shell…

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Pour le ALT GRr, fonctionne aussi même si clavier pas réglé, mais il faut encore savoir quel est la "bonne" deuxième touche  

 le truc est que le QWERTY américain (la disposition par elle même) ne gère pas le ALT GR.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Il fallait éditer /etc/conf.d/keymaps (pour la console) ou ton xorg.conf (pour X11) avant de rebooter 
> 
> Passe dans ubuntu (ou un liveCD), monte / et édite ces fichiers de config.

 

Je trouve plus simple, dans GRUB, d'éditer (touche 'e') la ligne du noyau Gentoo pour ajouter le mot "single" à la fin de la ligne kernel (ce changement ne sera pas enregistré). Ainsi, tu démarreras directement dans un terminal root (sans que le mot de passe te soit demandé). De là, tu peux changer de disposition de clavier (avec 'loadkeys') puis éditer /etc/conf.d/keymaps... ou changer le mot de passe root.  :Wink:  Donc tu n'as pas besoin de charger un Live CD (remarque que ton installation Ubuntu, si tu peux démarrer dessus !, ferait aussi l'affaire).  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Arf, connais pas assez ALT Grr

Le fichier de config du clavier n'existe pas, c'est que ce n'est pas la même distribution Linux ... Gentoo utilise ses propres fichiers de configuration et ses propres scripts, Ubuntu fais de même ; la réside une des différences entres les différentes version   :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Il fallait éditer /etc/conf.d/keymaps (pour la console) ou ton xorg.conf (pour X11) avant de rebooter 
> 
> Passe dans ubuntu (ou un liveCD), monte / et édite ces fichiers de config. 
> 
> Je trouve plus simple, dans GRUB, d'éditer (touche 'e') la ligne du noyau Gentoo pour ajouter le mot "single" à la fin de la ligne kernel (ce changement ne sera pas enregistré). Ainsi, tu démarreras directement dans un terminal root (sans que le mot de passe te soit demandé). De là, tu peux changer de disposition de clavier (avec 'loadkeys') puis éditer /etc/conf.d/keymaps... ou changer le mot de passe root.  Donc tu n'as pas besoin de charger un Live CD (remarque que ton installation Ubuntu, si tu peux démarrer dessus !, ferait aussi l'affaire). 

 Non, je n'arrive pas à démarrer sur Ubuntu, d'autre part, j'ai un très gros problème avec GRUB, si ce dernier boot bien sur mon noyaut (la première entrée), il ne m'affiche jamais à proprement parlé la liste des entrées, en fait de ça, il m'affiche un simple "GRUB loading, please wait…" alors je wait quelque instants, et quand j'en ai marre, appuis sur entrée et c'est là où il se met à charger mon noyaut mais jamais je n'ai la liste des entrées sous les yeux, ce qui est assez dérangeant :/ j'ai aussi, ajouté l'ntrée d'Ubuntu au menu de grub mais tan qu'il ne m'affiche pas cette ***** liste je ne peut pas booter sur Ubuntu, ni même accéder au shell de gentoo.

D'ailleurs, Banana, même le "e", ne marche pas dessus… (c'est un parcourt du combattant jusqu'au bout !  :Very Happy: )

----------

## loopx

Faut faire "ESC" la première fois, non ?

Ah, peut être le timeout trop court sur écran CRT ... genre, le temps que l'affichage change de réso, il a déjà affiché le menu, et auto-sélectionné l'entrée par défaut puis boot ..   :Laughing: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Faut faire "ESC" la première fois, non ?
> 
> Ah, peut être le timeout trop court sur écran CRT ... genre, le temps que l'affichage change de réso, il a déjà affiché le menu, et auto-sélectionné l'entrée par défaut puis boot ..  

 pas de chance, le timeout est à 30 !

----------

## loopx

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Faut faire "ESC" la première fois, non ?
> 
> Ah, peut être le timeout trop court sur écran CRT ... genre, le temps que l'affichage change de réso, il a déjà affiché le menu, et auto-sélectionné l'entrée par défaut puis boot ..   pas de chance, le timeout est à 30 !

 

Pas dis .. car il y a une option pour cacher le menu ... qui se désactivera en faisant ESC (c'est ainsi sur Ubuntu, il me semble!..)

 :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*    *loopx wrote:*   Faut faire "ESC" la première fois, non ?
> 
> Ah, peut être le timeout trop court sur écran CRT ... genre, le temps que l'affichage change de réso, il a déjà affiché le menu, et auto-sélectionné l'entrée par défaut puis boot ..   pas de chance, le timeout est à 30 ! 
> 
> Pas dis .. car il y a une option pour cacher le menu ... qui se désactivera en faisant ESC (c'est ainsi sur Ubuntu, il me semble!..)
> ...

 

Oui, je vois à quoi tu fais allusion, cependant, lorsque cette option est activée, grub saute le menu et vas directement choisir l'os qu'il vas amorcé OR, chez moi grub me prie indéfiniment d'attendre avant que je n'appuis sur entrée et ce n'est que là qu'il boot sur la première entrée que j'ai définie. En aucun cas, il n'a le comportement que tu décrit, y a bien un problème quelque part chez moi.

----------

## loopx

En effet, ce n'est pas normal, et c'est un problème connu .. Alors, voici différente pistes :

- problème d'install sur la MBR (déjà eu des trucs trèèèèèès étrange quand c'est mal installé, ou que ca a été écrasé, etc...) => force une réinstall sur la MBR (connais pas la commande, donc faudra regarder ^^)

- problème avec l'install de grub (oui, ça peut arriver ^^) => re-emerge grub (j'avais déjà eu un truc bizarre ainsi, mais c'étais sur Ubuntu)

- problème avec ton disque dur : vérifie la configuration dans le BIOS (certain pense que c'est peut être lié .. regarde le mode de ton disque ? .. IDE?)

As tu bien le Grub Grub ? (XD) ... j'ai celui-ci (en mode instable 64) :

```

*  sys-boot/grub

      Latest version available: 0.97-r10

      Latest version installed: 0.97-r10

      Size of files: 1,035 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/

      Description:   GNU GRUB Legacy boot loader

      License:       GPL-2

```

Ma config Grub, au cas ou ... :

```

default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3

title=Gentoo Recovery

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/bzImage-recovery root=/dev/sda3

title=Windows Seven

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

Alors, on peut éventuellement creuser plus ... As tu bien configurer tes uses flags ? Et ton "make.conf", ainsi que les options de compilation ? (bon, j'ai des doutes que le problème vienne de la, mais on sais jamais ...) :

```

loop loopx # emerge -pv grub

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10  USE="ncurses -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 1,036 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 1,036 kB

```

... sinon, la je coince ..  donc je vais pionce ^^

EDIT: ce qui est étrange, c'est qu'un coup de ENTER fait que la situation se débloque ... Tu n'aurais pas une touche concée à ton clavier par hasard   :Laughing: 

EDIT2: check un peu ce lien (avant l'install de grub sur MBR) :

```
loop loopx # ls -l /dev/root 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 23 nov 17:40 /dev/root -> sda3
```

----------

## Napoleon

 *loopx wrote:*   

> En effet, ce n'est pas normal, et c'est un problème connu .. Alors, voici différente pistes :
> 
> - problème d'install sur la MBR (déjà eu des trucs trèèèèèès étrange quand c'est mal installé, ou que ca a été écrasé, etc...) => force une réinstall sur la MBR (connais pas la commande, donc faudra regarder ^^)

 

Je suppose que lorceque l'on ré-installe grub sur le MBR, il force la ré-installation dessus, or c'est bien ce que j'ai fais plusieurs fois, avec toujours le même soucis.

 *loopx wrote:*   

> - problème avec l'install de grub (oui, ça peut arriver ^^) => re-emerge grub (j'avais déjà eu un truc bizarre ainsi, mais c'étais sur Ubuntu)

 Des trucs pareils ça doit arrivé une fois dans la vie  :Razz:  mais qui sait, je peut retenter, cependant, je n'ai toujours pas pu changer le mdp de root, faute d'avoir pu entrer dans grub avec "e". Je pense de plus en plus à changer le condensat de mon mdp par liveCD ou à changer la disposition de clavier (toujours depuis liveCD), sauf que pour ce dernier cas, dans le fichier que l'on m'as indiqué pour la disposition, j'ai trouvé une variable prenant la valeur "US", pour le clavier qwerty américain donc, mais si je veux un clavier français, est-ce que la valeur que dois prendre cette variable est bien "FR" ?

 *loopx wrote:*   

> - problème avec ton disque dur : vérifie la configuration dans le BIOS (certain pense que c'est peut être lié .. regarde le mode de ton disque ? .. IDE?)

 Non SATA, mais que dois-je vérifier au juste ? déjà, s'il y avais un problème à ce niveau là, grub ne foirerait pas même sous Ubuntu (même si pour Ubuntu c'est Grub-pc) ?

 *loopx wrote:*   

> As tu bien le Grub Grub ? (XD) ... j'ai celui-ci (en mode instable 64) :

 Non j'ai Grub pas Grub 8D. Mdr, plus sérieusement en quoi consiste "Grub grub" ?

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Ma config Grub, au cas ou ... :
> 
> ```
> 
> default 0
> ...

 On a une configuration très semblable (au détail prés que tu as deux noyaut pour Gentoo et que mon Ubuntu devient windows chez toi), j'utilise presque le même Grub.conf, pourtant y a un truc de pas très clair chez moi.

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Alors, on peut éventuellement creuser plus ... As tu bien configurer tes uses flags ?

 

Ça je ne sais pas ce que c'est, si tu fait allusion aux "profils d'utilisateur", je peux te dire que je l'ai ai bien configurés.

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  Et ton "make.conf", ainsi que les options de compilation ? (bon, j'ai des doutes que le problème vienne de la, mais on sais jamais ...) :

 Je pense avoir fait un make.conf au carré, a moins que ce ne soit un abu des options de la commande USE, je vois pas trop.

... sinon, la je coince ..  donc je vais pionce ^^

 *loopx wrote:*   

> EDIT: ce qui est étrange, c'est qu'un coup de ENTER fait que la situation se débloque ... Tu n'aurais pas une touche concée à ton clavier par hasard  

 Non, absolument aucune  :Very Happy:  mais j'ai des pixels morts en dehors de l'écran !

 *loopx wrote:*   

> EDIT2: check un peu ce lien (avant l'install de grub sur MBR) :
> 
> ```
> loop loopx # ls -l /dev/root 
> 
> ...

 Euh… quel lien au juste ??

Au passage, je précise que quand j'appuis sur entrée, y'a un message zarb qui apparait un court instant, comme celui que j'avais quand mon noyaut ne bootait pas, avec certains caractères "brouillés", il apparait très vite (donc pas le temps de le noté) avant d'avoir le processus de démarrage de gentoo (sur lequel la résolution des caractère est vraiment plus grosse, contrairement au liveCD et y'a pu' les deux tux en haut comme c'est le cas sur liveCD, dommage… mais je réglerais ça plus tard, pourvu que ça boot juste correctement)

----------

## Napoleon

Désolé pour freepost mais je pense à un truc !

Avec les difficultés que j'ai a changer de MDP, le plus simple, ne serait il pas de booter sur un liveCD, de me chrooté sur ma gentoo et d'y faire un passwd ?? au passage je pourrais même changer la disposition, rendant inutile le changement de MDP !

… Non ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Désolé pour freepost mais je pense à un truc !
> 
> Avec les difficultés que j'ai a changer de MDP, le plus simple, ne serait il pas de booter sur un liveCD, de me chrooté sur ma gentoo et d'y faire un passwd ?? au passage je pourrais même changer la disposition, rendant inutile le changement de MDP !
> 
> … Non ?

 

Si tu avais lu mon dernier message, c'est très exactement ce que j'écris.  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Je pense de plus en plus à changer le condensat de mon mdp par liveCD ou à changer la disposition de clavier (toujours depuis liveCD), sauf que pour ce dernier cas, dans le fichier que l'on m'as indiqué pour la disposition, j'ai trouvé une variable prenant la valeur "US", pour le clavier qwerty américain donc, mais si je veux un clavier français, est-ce que la valeur que dois prendre cette variable est bien "FR" ? 

 

Consulte la documentation officielle francophone sur le sujet (et sur les autres !).

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> On a une configuration très semblable (au détail prés que tu as deux noyaut pour Gentoo et que mon Ubuntu devient windows chez toi).

 

L'entrée pour Ubuntu devrait bien plus ressembler à celle pour Gentoo (les partitions associées sont néanmoins différentes) qu'à celle de loopx pour Windows.

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Je pense avoir fait un make.conf au carré, a moins que ce ne soit un abu des options de la commande USE, je vois pas trop.

 

Je me demande si le mot clé "-ncurses" ne ferait pas disparaître le menu de GRUB... Tu l'as mis ? Même question pour le mot-clé "custom-cflags" que je te conseille pas !

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Euh… quel lien au juste ??

 

Le fichier /dev/root est, ce que l'on appelle, un lien symbolique vers la partition racine du système (/dev/sda3 dans ton cas).

----------

## loopx

Dans ton cas, il est, actuellement, plus simple de remettre le livecd ... mais .. .comme le dit Magic Banana, c'est bien possible que ce soit "ncurse" (activé chez moi et pas chez toi ?).. Je viens de demander à l'ami google, et visiblement, "ncurse" est une librairie/api d'affichage indépendant d'un terminal ... bref, ça joue avec l'affichage => trèèèès intéressant   :Wink: 

Les uses flags, ce sont les "options" de packages ; dans ton cas, il va falloir ajouter "ncurses" dans "USE" in the make.conf ... and re-emerge it ....

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est qui ton profil, pour que ncurses ne soit pas activé ???

----------

## loopx

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> C'est qui ton profil, pour que ncurses ne soit pas activé ???

 

Moi j'ai celui ci:

```
loop loopx # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde *

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/developer

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/10.0/server

  [8]   hardened/linux/amd64/10.0

  [9]   hardened/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib

  [10]  selinux/2007.0/amd64

  [11]  selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened

  [12]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64

  [13]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/desktop

  [14]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/developer

  [15]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/hardened

  [16]  selinux/v2refpolicy/amd64/server
```

----------

## Napoleon

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Si tu avais lu mon dernier message, c'est très exactement ce que j'écris.  

 Autant pour moi ^^

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Consulte la documentation officielle francophone sur le sujet (et sur les autres !).

 Je le fait de suite.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> L'entrée pour Ubuntu devrait bien plus ressembler à celle pour Gentoo (les partitions associées sont néanmoins différentes) qu'à celle de loopx pour Windows.

 Je me doute qu'avec le cas (beaucoup trop) particulier de Windows dont on ne doit pas écrasé le MBR mais juste faire un lien dessus est différents du fonctionnement d'Ubuntu, je fessai juste allusion au schème global.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je me demande si le mot clé "-ncurses" ne ferait pas disparaître le menu de GRUB... Tu l'as mis ? Même question pour le mot-clé "custom-cflags" que je te conseille pas !

 Le mot clés "-ncurses" dans le grub.conf ? je ne sais pas, je vais voir. Pour "custom-cflags", c'est une variable de USE ? je ne crois pas l'avoir choisie, j'ai pris que ce que je connais dans USE.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le fichier /dev/root est, ce que l'on appelle, un lien symbolique vers la partition racine du système (/dev/sda3 dans ton cas).

 Autant pour moi.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Je me demande si le mot clé "-ncurses" ne ferait pas disparaître le menu de GRUB... Tu l'as mis ? Même question pour le mot-clé "custom-cflags" que je te conseille pas ! Le mot clés "-ncurses" dans le grub.conf ? je ne sais pas, je vais voir. Pour "custom-cflags", c'est une variable de USE ? je ne crois pas l'avoir choisie, j'ai pris que ce que je connais dans USE.

 

"-ncurses" comme "custom-cflags" sont des mots-clés que tu peux avoir ajouté à ta variable USE (normalement via le fichier /etc/make.conf).

----------

## Napoleon

alors voici le contenu de me make.conf :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa sis"

USE="3dfx  -3dnow  X  -Xaw3d  a52  aac  aalib  accessibility  acl  acpi  -aim  alsa  -altivec  ao  apm  atm  avahi  bash-completion  bcmath  bidi  -bluetooth bzip2  calendar  caps  cdda  cddb  cdinstall  cdparanoia  cdr  cjk  clamav  cracklib  crypt  cscope  css  cups  cvs  cxx  dbase  dga  djvu  dv  dvd  dvdr  emacs  encode  enscript  esd  evo  exif  fbcon  ffmpeg  firefox  flac  ftp  gif  gimp  ginac  gnome  gnustep  gpm  gtk  gzip  handbook  icu  imagemagick  imap  inifile         -ipod  ipv6  jabber  jack  jingle  -joystick  jpeg  jpeg2k  kde  kontact  lame  latex  lcms  libcaca  libgda  libnotify  lirc  lm_sensors lzma  lzo  mad  maildir  mailwrapper  matroska  matrox  mbox  milter  mime  mng  modules  mozilla  mp3  mp4  mpeg  mpi  mplayer  mtp  musepack  nas  netboot  netcdf  networkmanager  nntp  nptl  nsplugin  ogg  old-linux  openal  openexr  osc  oss  pdf  plasma  plotutils  png  posix  pulseaudio  qmail-spp  qt4  quicktime  radius  raw  rss  sasl  semantic-desktop  skey  smp  snmp  source  speex  spell  svg  svga  syslog  szip  theora  tiff  truetype  udev  unicode     usb  v4l  v4l2  vcd  vim-syntax  vnc  vorbis  wavpack  x264  xface  xml  xscreensaver  xvid  zsh-completion "
```

(j'y suis pas allé de mais molle avec USE  :Very Happy: ), alors, je n'y vois ni "-ncurses" ni "custom-cflags" :/

PS: j'ai réussi à changer le mdp et le layout par défaut vers fr, reste que lorceque je fais "emerge vim" ben… ça marche pas fort, la syntaxe pour installer un truc est bien "emerge letruc" non ? (puisque je n'ai ni vim, di adduser et useradd, c'est casse-coup)Last edited by Napoleon on Sat Nov 27, 2010 10:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loopx

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> alors voici le contenu de me make.conf :
> 
> ```
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> ...

 

Donne nous un "emerge -pv grub" ... on y verra plus claire  :Wink: 

Pour les use flags, je vois que tu en as déjà réglé plein ... C'est bien, mais c'est pas bien : tu n'a du que copier/coller ou pire, mettre des mots clés que tu avais en tête. Je te conseil d'en rajouter petit à petit, le tout étant de savoir à quoi il sert ... D'abord tenté de mettre en "global" dans make.conf ... et si nécessaire, faire par paquet via "package.uses". J'ai toujours bien aimer me casser les dents sur un use que j'avais po ^^. Au moins, je l'oublie plus maintenant, et mes flags sont propre :p

Jte files les miens, tu pourras ptet faire un copier coller  :Very Happy: 

```

loop loopx # cat /etc/make.conf | grep -v "^#"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="mmx sse sse2 mmxext ssse3 \

      X gtk opengl qt4 \

      vim-syntax bash-completion \

      dbus acpi threads hal \

      kde qt3support extras sql svg webkit mysql plasma thumbnail multimedia xscreensaver xcomposite \

      png mng jpeg jpeg2k tiff truetype \

      msn samba \

      vorbis x264 xvid faad faac mp3 aac amr ogg mad xvmc a52 dvd lame mpeg sndfile \

      -pulseaudio -alsa oss oss4 gstreamer ffmpeg encode"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

LINGUAS="nl fr"

```

(note: la config est pour un core i7 930 quad core non hyper-threadé)

Ah, autre conseil, lors d'une mise à jour, tu affiche d'abord (dans mon cas, avec "-pv") ce qu'il veut faire. A ce moment, tu vérifie les USE flags ; certain change, d'autre sont ajouté, d'autre sont supprimé. Tu regarde vite fait, si un truc te saute au yeux, tu corrige puis tu lance une mise à jour (ou l'installation d'un paquet)   :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

Si c'était possible d'installer d'abord X, ça me permettrais de pouvoir poster sur ce forum sans reboot. c'est possible au point où j'en suis ?

----------

## loopx

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Si c'était possible d'installer d'abord X, ça me permettrais de pouvoir poster sur ce forum sans reboot. c'est possible au point où j'en suis ?

 

```
*  www-client/links

      Latest version available: 2.3_pre1

      Latest version installed: 2.3_pre1

      Size of files: 3,742 kB

      Homepage:      http://links.twibright.com/

      Description:   links is a fast lightweight text and graphic web-browser

      License:       GPL-2
```

(utilise "links2"une fois émergé, et ajoute "-g" pour un super navigateur sur Xorg ^^)

 :Wink: 

Sinon, pour Xorg, tu active déjà X, c'est sur ^^

----------

## Napoleon

Dans un "EDIT" innapérçu d'un précédant post j'avais demandé :

[/quote="Napoleon"]PS: j'ai réussi à changer le mdp et le layout par défaut vers fr, reste que lorceque je fais "emerge vim" ben… ça marche pas fort, la syntaxe pour installer un truc est bien "emerge letruc" non ? (puisque je n'ai ni vim, di adduser et useradd, c'est casse-coup)

 *Quote:*   

> il faudrait que je règle ce détail avant d'aller plus loin.

 

----------

## boozo

Non du tout - et un support à l'install qui prend 6 pages encore moins - c'est pas glorieux pour nous

En synthétique pour essayer d'avancer -> Tu en est où stp ?  :Shocked: 

En pointant ce qui est fait est ce qui reste à faire d'après la doc i.e. 

Parce que installer Vim n'est pas vital pour l'instant si ton grub ne tourne pas (mais oui c'est bien #emerge <pkg> pour installer qqch) - En revanche j'aimerai savoir pourquoi portage ne te renvois rien ? c'est quoi le message en sortie ? Tu es dans le chroot ? #useradd est fourni par shadow et ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne l'as pas vu que c'est de base ?!

----------

## Napoleon

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Non du tout - et un support à l'install qui prend 6 pages encore moins - c'est pas glorieux pour nous

 Oui mais bon, j'ai eu de réelle embuches… et puis, faut aussi dire que dans ce sujet on n'a pas traité que de l'installation à proprement parlé mais aussi de conseils périphériques. D'autant plus que le handbook-fr n'a pas été mis à jour depuis un bon bout de temps, d'où au moins 3 pages de discutions, l'avantage maintenant, c'est qu'une fois tout ceci fini je pourrais mettre à jour le handbook-fr (c'est ça la philosophie du wiki  :Very Happy: )/

 *boozo wrote:*   

> En synthétique pour essayer d'avancer -> Tu en est où stp ? 
> 
> En pointant ce qui est fait est ce qui reste à faire d'après la doc i.e. 

 

C'est trés simple, j'ai fini l'étape 10, ai parvenu à démarrer sur mon système gentoo mais ai des soucis avec GRUB.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Parce que installer Vim n'est pas vital pour l'instant si ton grub ne tourne pas

 Avec la masse de fichier de conf dont j'aprends la syntaxe sur le tat et que j'ai besoin d'édité, vim n'est pas vital mais est si utile qu'il devrait être remboursé par la sécu'  :Wink: 

 *boozo wrote:*   

> (mais oui c'est bien #emerge <pkg> pour installer qqch) - En revanche j'aimerai savoir pourquoi portage ne te renvois rien ? c'est quoi le message en sortie ?

 

Je voudrais bien le montré le message de sortie mais il est un peut long et le posté nécessitera une certaine gymnastique et quelque redémarrages entre livdCD  :Razz: .

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Tu es dans le chroot ? #useradd est fourni par shadow et ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne l'as pas vu que c'est de base ?!

 Tu ne m'as pas bien compris, j'ai dis que j'AI bien useradd mais que j'aurais voulu avoir adduser pour faire les choses plus proprement.

----------

## boozo

ok pas de soucis j'attendrai le message exact alors   :Wink: 

Il vaut mieux se concentrer sur ce problème alors car on ne s'y retrouve plus (d'où la règle antédiluvienne "un pb par message"   :Wink:  ) 

Pour ton grub, je vais essayer de relire plus en détail pour voir si j'y peux apporter qqch de contructif

(btw, j'espère que tu n'as pas châinés les grub)  

Sinon je ne crois pas que la doc d'install ne soit à jour ; c'est lui faire un très mauvais procès - certes certains points ont posé quelques soucis de-ci, de-là par le passé (du genre la config de X avec ou sans hal) et peuvent encore poser question (c'était l'objet de mon premier post sur ton fil pour le stage3) mais d'ici à dire qu'elle n'est pas très à jour depuis un bout de temps...   :Rolling Eyes: 

/off : En effet j'ai mal lu navré - par curiosité c'est quoi ton "adduser" alors c'est le script de slack ? 

```
eix adduser

* app-admin/superadduser

     Available versions:  1.0.9

     Homepage:            http://www.interlude.org.uk/unix/slackware/

     Description:         Interactive adduser script from Slackware
```

edit: t'ain c'est au moins en page 5 et c'est illisible pour s'y retrouver...

----------

## Napoleon

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Il vaut mieux se concentrer sur ce problème alors car on ne s'y retrouve plus (d'où la règle antédiluvienne "un pb par message"   ) 
> 
> Pour ton grub, je vais essayer de relire plus en détail pour voir si j'y peux apporter qqch de contructif
> 
> (btw, j'espère que tu n'as pas châinés les grub)  

 Je pense justement, que le sujet initial de ce topic, qui est de connaitre son matériel est résolu. Je dois donc déclaré ce topic résolu et en ouvrir un autre pour les autres problèmes.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Sinon je ne crois pas que la doc d'install ne soit à jour ; c'est lui faire un très mauvais procès - certes certains points ont posé quelques soucis de-ci, de-là par le passé (du genre la config de X avec ou sans hal) et peuvent encore poser question (c'était l'objet de mon premier post sur ton fil pour le stage3) mais d'ici à dire qu'elle n'est pas très à jour depuis un bout de temps...   

 Je n'ai pas dit qu'elle était à chier, juste quelques détail -mais le diable se cache dans les détails- qui ont toute leur importance pour un nouveau venu, ce problème avec le stage3, s'était posé il y'a un pour moi, et m'a depuis découragé de re-tanter plus tôt l'installation.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> /off : En effet j'ai mal lu navré - par curiosité c'est quoi ton "adduser" alors c'est le script de slack ? 
> 
> ```
> eix adduser
> 
> ...

 Nonn ! me dit pas que tu travail au quotidien avec useradd ! En fait, dans debian, adduser est script fondé sur useradd qui crée les répertoires pour chaque user dans /home et y copie même des fichiers de configurations minimaliste depuis /etc/skel. mais bon, j'ai cru comprendre qu'ici on fait tout à l'ancienne ^^.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> edit: t'ain c'est au moins en page 5 et c'est illisible pour s'y retrouver...

 Aussi, vais-je, aussi-tôt reconnaitre que ce sujet est résolu.

----------

## loopx

Heu, useradd suffit :

```
       -k, --skelRÉP_SQUELETTE

           The skeleton directory, which contains files and directories to be copied in the user´s home directory, when the home directory is created by useradd.

           Cette option n´est valable que si l´option -m (ou --create-home) est utilisée.

           If this option is not set, the skeleton directory is defined by the SKEL variable in /etc/default/useradd or, by default, /etc/skel.
```

----------

## Poussin

meme pas besoin du -k (la valeur par défaut étant /etc/skel). Le -m crée tout ça  :Smile: 

Quand tu parles des soucis du handbook, j'espère que tu ne considères pas la version du noyaux comme une erreur. Il faut juste prendre les derniers et savoir adapter un minimum ce qui est dit. (mais dans le doute, j'utilise tjs la version anglaise...)

Autre détail, j'ai eu l'impression, en lisant tes postes, que, chaque fois que tu modifies ton grub.conf, tu refais un grub-install. Il n'y en a nullement besoin. grub-install inscrit ce qui est nécessaire à grub dans le mbr pour qu'il puisse comme un grand aller chercher les infos dans ta config de grub. A priori, on l'installe une fois, puis c'est bon (sauf mise à jour particulière et dans ce cas, tu es prévenu dans les elogs). Si, tu ne le réinstallais pas à chaque fois, je te demande de m'excuser et d'oublier cette remarque   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> grub-install inscrit ce qui est nécessaire à grub dans le mbr pour qu'il puisse comme un grand aller chercher les infos dans ta config de grub.

 

+1 !

Il n'est d'ailleurs peut-être pas inutile de rappeler que cette capacité de grub à "comprendre" les structures d'un filesystem constitue un gros avantages par rapport à lilo, lequel utilise des pointeurs absolus sur le disque et codés en dur !

Ces pointeurs doivent être recalculés  pour toute modification de la config, ce qui contraint chaque fois à une réinstallation dans le mbr !

----------

## boozo

Je pense que tout le problème vient d'un mix en gub-0.97 et grub2 qui fout la grouille (blkid?).

Pour avancer, si tu maintrises mieux ton grub2 d'ubuntu et que tu souhaites le conserver pour gérer les 2 ditribs alors prend celui-ci et laisse tomber l'étape 10. du manuel gentoo ; un chargeur de démarrage suffit. Donc : 

- remettre ton ubuntu up avec son grub2 

- quand tout est bon versant ubuntu : te remmettre dans l'environnement chroot de gentoo (depuis ubuntu ou un sysrescuecd) et unmerger grub (éventuellement supprimer ce que contient la partion /boot si elle existe voire la supprimer complètement puisqu'inutile et sera géré par celle prévue pour unbuntu)

- copier le kernel gentoo dans le /boot d'unbuntu et indiquer l'entrée pour gentoo au format adapté dans le grub.cfg

Si rien ne marche ensuite alors fais-en un topic dédié pour raffiner   :Wink: 

/off : oui useradd me suffit amplement #useradd -m -G <group1,group2,groupN> -s /bin/<shell> <username>

Après je ne dis pas qu'un sysadmin d'un gros parc n'aura pas des besoins de forger un script pour gérer plus facilement les comptes au quotidien (et encore) mais en usage privé je ne vois pas bien la difficulté

/off2 : Les détails peuvent être important oui - tu as parfaitement raison sur le nommage en forme canonique qui ne coûte rien - mais elle est déjà extrèmement fournie et le risque en détaillant plus encore chaque point à chaque fois que quelqu'un ne comprend pas/interprète mal quelque chose, c'est d'arriver au contre-effet voire de modifier en permanence le formalisme : un coup dans un sens un coup dans l'autre ; au gré des nouveaux arrivants et de leur sensibilité/connaissance en linux ; etc.

Une doc efficace se contruit avec le temps et l'expérience pour la stabiliser. A ce jeu-là, la qualité peut toujours s'améliorer reste que la doc gentoo et la team documentation n'ont à mon humble avis vraiment rien à envier aux autres distributions   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Après je ne dis pas qu'un sysadmin d'un gros parc n'aura pas des besoins de forger un script pour gérer plus facilement les comptes au quotidien (et encore) mais en usage privé je ne vois pas bien la difficulté

 

Vive Cfengine   :Cool: 

----------

## guilc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> /off : oui useradd me suffit amplement #useradd -m -G <group1,group2,groupN> -s /bin/<shell> <username>
> 
> Après je ne dis pas qu'un sysadmin d'un gros parc n'aura pas des besoins de forger un script pour gérer plus facilement les comptes au quotidien (et encore) mais en usage privé je ne vois pas bien la difficulté

 

Un sysadmin d'un gros parc ne crée pas de user locaux avec un script (sur chacune des machines ? et puis quoi encore...)

un sysadmin ajoute simplement une entrée dans son annuaire ldap... et utilises pam_ldap

----------

## Napoleon

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Heu, useradd suffit :
> 
> ```
>        -k, --skelRÉP_SQUELETTE
> 
> ...

  *Poussin wrote:*   

> meme pas besoin du -k (la valeur par défaut étant /etc/skel). Le -m crée tout ça 

 

 *boozo wrote:*   

> /off : oui useradd me suffit amplement #useradd -m -G <group1,group2,groupN> -s /bin/<shell> <username>
> 
> Après je ne dis pas qu'un sysadmin d'un gros parc n'aura pas des besoins de forger un script pour gérer plus facilement les comptes au quotidien (et encore) mais en usage privé je ne vois pas bien la difficulté

 

Eh ben dit donc, moi qui ai toujours utilisé adduser…

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Quand tu parles des soucis du handbook, j'espère que tu ne considères pas la version du noyaux comme une erreur. Il faut juste prendre les derniers et savoir adapter un minimum ce qui est dit. (mais dans le doute, j'utilise tjs la version anglaise...)

 Pour mieux comprendre pourquoi j'en veux au Handbook-FR, dans sa partie 5.b, relative à l'installation d'une archive étape, il me conseil de télécharger le fichier "stage3-i686-2008.0.tar.bz2", « Les utilisateurs de PC doivent en général utiliser l'archive stage3-i686-2008.0.tar.bz2. » tandisqu'au même endroit, handbook-EN est plus général en conseillant le fichier "stage3-i686-<release>.tar.bz2", « Most PC users should use the stage3-i686-<release>.tar.bz2 stage3 archive. ». Pour quelqu'un qui ne connais pas la nomenclature des stages, surtout que celle ci a changée entre la version 2008 et la version 2010, m'a-t-on expliqué sur #gentoofr, il lui sera difficile d'identifier l'archive la plus récente, surtout que Handbook-FR n'est pas relatif mais conseil absolument un fichier particulier.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> /off2 : Les détails peuvent être important oui - tu as parfaitement raison sur le nommage en forme canonique qui ne coûte rien - mais elle est déjà extrèmement fournie et le risque en détaillant plus encore chaque point à chaque fois que quelqu'un ne comprend pas/interprète mal quelque chose, c'est d'arriver au contre-effet voire de modifier en permanence le formalisme : un coup dans un sens un coup dans l'autre ; au gré des nouveaux arrivants et de leur sensibilité/connaissance en linux ; etc.
> 
> Une doc efficace se contruit avec le temps et l'expérience pour la stabiliser. A ce jeu-là, la qualité peut toujours s'améliorer reste que la doc gentoo et la team documentation n'ont à mon humble avis vraiment rien à envier aux autres distributions  

 

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Autre détail, j'ai eu l'impression, en lisant tes postes, que, chaque fois que tu modifies ton grub.conf, tu refais un grub-install. Il n'y en a nullement besoin. grub-install inscrit ce qui est nécessaire à grub dans le mbr pour qu'il puisse comme un grand aller chercher les infos dans ta config de grub. A priori, on l'installe une fois, puis c'est bon (sauf mise à jour particulière et dans ce cas, tu es prévenu dans les elogs). Si, tu ne le réinstallais pas à chaque fois, je te demande de m'excuser et d'oublier cette remarque  

 C'est vrais que je ré-installais manuellement GRUB à chaque édition de grub.conf  :Very Happy: , me voila prévenu.

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Je pense que tout le problème vient d'un mix en gub-0.97 et grub2 qui fout la grouille (blkid?).
> 
> Pour avancer, si tu maintrises mieux ton grub2 d'ubuntu et que tu souhaites le conserver pour gérer les 2 ditribs alors prend celui-ci et laisse tomber l'étape 10. du manuel gentoo ; un chargeur de démarrage suffit. Donc : 
> 
> - remettre ton ubuntu up avec son grub2 
> ...

 Non, je n'utilise pas du tout GRUB2 d'ubuntu, je n'utilise que le GRUB de gentoo, d'ailleurs ces problèmes que j'avais avec grub datent d'avant que je ne tente d'ajouté l'entrée UBuntu au grub.conf. De toute façon je suis, sincèrement plus à l'aise avec GRUB legacy qu'avec grub-pc dont je ne me suis jamais fait à la syntaxe du fichier de conf.

Néanmoins, le sujet principal de ce file (qui est t'identifier mon matériel) étant résolu, puisque je suis parvenu à amorcer mon système, ce sujet est résolu, je remercie tous les intervenants de m'avoir aidé dans cette… quette !  :Very Happy: 

```

           (__)                      

           (oo)                      

    /-------\/

   / |     ||

  *  ||----||

     ~~    ~~ 
```

Et pour fêter toussa, voici, pour ceux qui ne la connaissent pas, la piste "Gentoo" de l'album "Mandrake" de l'artiste zodio sur Jamendo, un morceau libre donc  :Wink: .

----------

## loopx

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   /off : oui useradd me suffit amplement #useradd -m -G <group1,group2,groupN> -s /bin/<shell> <username>
> 
> Après je ne dis pas qu'un sysadmin d'un gros parc n'aura pas des besoins de forger un script pour gérer plus facilement les comptes au quotidien (et encore) mais en usage privé je ne vois pas bien la difficulté 
> 
> Un sysadmin d'un gros parc ne crée pas de user locaux avec un script (sur chacune des machines ? et puis quoi encore...)
> ...

 

Certe, mais pas toujours => Cfengine qui va créer tout seul ce qu'il faut   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: adduser, ça existe que chez les français   :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Et pour fêter toussa, voici, pour ceux qui ne la connaissent pas, la piste "Gentoo" de l'album "Mandrake" de l'artiste zodio sur Jamendo, un morceau libre donc .

 

C'est sympa (j'ai l'impression que le son à un peu du mal chez moi), mais quelle est le lien avec Gentoo  :Neutral:  ?

----------

## Napoleon

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *Napoleon wrote:*   Et pour fêter toussa, voici, pour ceux qui ne la connaissent pas, la piste "Gentoo" de l'album "Mandrake" de l'artiste zodio sur Jamendo, un morceau libre donc . 
> 
> C'est sympa (j'ai l'impression que le son à un peu du mal chez moi), mais quelle est le lien avec Gentoo  ?

 Ben Zodio a fait l'album mandrake avec un Titre par grande distribution Linux en plus d'un titre pour BSD, dans le  titre gentoo, si tu écoute bien, tu entends des vaches beugler.

D'autre part, je voulais vous prévenir que j'ai pu régler le problème de Grub, maintenant Grub marche impeccablement (quoique Ubuntu ne boot toujours pas, mais au moins j'ai le choix des entrées de Grub et ma gentoo boot), en fait, j'ai relus les conseils énumérés dans tout ce fil et je suis tombé sur un message de ghoti, que j'avais raté et qui me disais de commenté la ligne qui traite de l'image de fond.

Par contre, pour emerge, ça n'émerge toujours rien et j'ai ouvert un sujet dessus.

Encore merci pour tout le monde !!!

----------

## boozo

L'adresse du splashscreen est souvent erroné voire le fichier absent dans /boot - vérifie sa présence et le path pour voir ?

----------

## Napoleon

 *boozo wrote:*   

> L'adresse du splashscreen est souvent erroné voire le fichier absent dans /boot - vérifie sa présence et le path pour voir ?

 j'éssairais, pourtant, je crois l'avoir vérifié avant d'éditer le grub.conf. mais bon c'est à revoir, histoire de comprendre ce qui c'est passé. quoique le plus bizard, c'est qu'Ubuntu ne boot pas Ubootu.

----------

